# Rodeo Clown Dressed As Obama Gets Run Down By Bull. White Crowd Goes Wild.



## Steve_McGarrett (Aug 11, 2013)

This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it.  It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.


Rodeo Clown Dresses As President Obama at Mo. State Fair « CBS St. Louis

The photo was first posted on the liberal blog Show Me Progress. The blog post tells the tale of a Missouri resident, Perry Beam, who attended the fair in Sedalia with his wife Lily and a Taiwanese student Saturday night.

Just prior to the start of the bull riding event, one of the clowns came out dressed in this, the posts says, referring to the photo. *The announcer wanted to know if anyone would like to see Obama run down by a bull. The crowd went wild. He asked it again and again, louder each time, whipping the audience into a lather. One of the clowns ran up and started bobbling the lips on the mask and the people went crazy.*

*According to the post, a bull then charged the clown, forcing him to run away to the delight of the onlookers hooting and hollering from the stands.*

Excerpt~

Beams story was also posted on Daily Kos and shared on social media sites Facebook and Twitter Sunday morning. Much of the outrage centered on the fact that the Missouri State Fair is publicly-funded and billed as a family-friendly event.

*I felt like I was at a Klan rally, *Beam told the website Raw Story. This isnt a Republican state fair. I want to write the governor and the fair board, because I want my money back. This was shameful.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 11, 2013)

When one is a racist, they see race in everything.

We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats some funny shit!!
I would have cheered just as loud had the guy been dressed up as Bill Clinton.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Aug 11, 2013)

Can I get an amen on Hillary?

Yeah, I'd like to see that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 11, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> Can I get an amen on Hillary?
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to see that.



 Absolutely!! They could be a clown duo.
Of course I would prefer if it were the real Bill and Hillary.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 11, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats some funny shit!!
> I would have cheered just as loud had the guy been dressed up as Bill Clinton.



The should have put Carter, Clinton, and Obama out there.

The Three Stooges.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2013)

They sure know their audience.


----------



## Avorysuds (Aug 11, 2013)

I wonder if the Democratic party will lose millions more voters in 2016 as they did in 2012... People just don't give a fuck about the race card anymore. Time to pull out the vagina.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Aug 11, 2013)

bodecea said:


> They sure know their audience.



Who is they?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, those brutish beasts!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2013)

At least one guy at the event had a college degree, the clown.


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2013)

Everybody hates Hussein Obama.

Even the bull.

Don't blame the creature.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 11, 2013)

Glenn Beck chased by a bull?

Usually the other way around, innit?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2013)

skye said:


> Everybody hates Hussein Obama.
> 
> Even the bull.
> 
> Don't blame the creature.



?The toro would have sex with even you, no?


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody hates Hussein Obama.
> ...



who is talking about sex you moron?

get a hold of yourself.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2013)

What a great idea. lampooning the fool is great fun.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2013)

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I really don't want to see him get a hold of himself.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 11, 2013)

At least this guy has some respect. 
"Missouri Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder, a Republican, tweeted late Sunday afternoon that the Missouri State Fair celebrates Missouri and our people. I condemn the actions disrespectful to POTUS the other night. We are better than this.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2013)

Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




That's true too.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2013)

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



the bull hates every one, get it? A nods as good as a wink to a blind bat,
Nudge, nudge.


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Pleazzzeeee

Spare us your pearls of wisdom


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 11, 2013)

Avorysuds said:


> I wonder if the Democratic party will lose millions more voters in 2016 as they did in 2012... People just don't give a fuck about the race card anymore. *Time to pull out the vagina.*



When did they ever put it away?


----------



## Connery (Aug 11, 2013)

Send in the clowns 











[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIqx5_w-dnk]Judy Collins Send in the Clowns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2013)

I have to get me an Obama mask. Maybe I can trick someone into flying me to Martha's Vineyard!


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 11, 2013)

"Oh! It was OK!! But there were no clowns, no tigers, lions or bears,
candy-floss, toffee apples, no clowns." 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll4ptrujf7w]Circus of Heaven by Yes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Avorysuds said:


> I wonder if the Democratic party will lose millions more voters in 2016 as they did in 2012... People just don't give a fuck about the race card anymore. Time to pull out the vagina.



I imagine they will, and Hillary will win the election with over 400 electoral votes.  Won't that be funny?


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it.  It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.
> 
> 
> Rodeo Clown Dresses As President Obama at Mo. State Fair « CBS St. Louis
> ...



The Tea Party continues to make us the laughing stock of the world.  Even dirt poor countries laugh at us because of them.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 12, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I have to get me an Obama mask. Maybe I can trick someone into flying me to Martha's Vineyard!



You couldn't find Martha's Vineyard on a map.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

What's funnier than the clown is the histrionics from the Left

Priceless


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't see an issue here

Nothing to see

Move along

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the Democratic party will lose millions more voters in 2016 as they did in 2012... People just don't give a fuck about the race card anymore. Time to pull out the vagina.
> ...



Is she taking fat pills like Christie? Lao band?

Her Thighness needs to prepare for this

-Geaux


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans.  

They're so funny, aren't they?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2013)

The left mocking Bush = patriotic

The right mocking Obama = racist

Frank is right, watching the left cry like a school girl is funnier than anything.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans.
> 
> They're so funny, aren't they?



lol...

-Geaux

The five worst mass killings have a common thread.(Hint #1: None of them belonged to the NRA.)

Ft Hood: Registered Democrat, Progressive Liberal

Columbine: Too young to vote; Both families were registered Democrats and Progressive Liberals

Virginia Tech: Wrote hate mail to President Bush and to his staff, Registered Democrat, Progressive Liberal

Colorado Theater: Registered Democrat; Staff worker on the Obama campaign; Occupy Wall Street participant; Progressive Liberal

Connecticut School Shooter: Registered Democrat raised in a Progressive Liberal home; hated Christians.

Common thread is that all of these shooters were Progressive Liberal Democrats.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then *she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans*.
> 
> They're so funny, aren't they?



Are you really still buying that bullshit?  Wow.  



> Records show that Loughner was registered as an Independent and voted in 2006 and 2008, but not in 2010.[39][40] A YouTube channel under an account called "Classitup10" was linked to Loughner. (There have been numerous copies of 'impostor accounts' such as 'JaredLoughner' and 'Classitup1O'.)[41][42]
> 
> Loughner's high school friend Zach Osler said, "He did not watch TV; he disliked the news; he didn't listen to political radio; he didn't take sides; he wasn't on the Left; he wasn't on the Right."[17] But a former classmate, Caitie Parker, who attended high school and college with Loughner, described his political views prior to 2007 as "left wing, quite liberal,"[43] "radical."[44]
> 
> In the aftermath of the shooting, the Anti-Defamation League reviewed messages by Loughner, and concluded that there was a "disjointed theme that runs through Loughner's writings", which was a "distrust for and dislike of the government." It "manifested itself in various ways"  for instance, in the belief that the government used the control of language and grammar to brainwash people, the notion that the government was creating "infinite currency" without the backing of gold and silver, or the assertion that NASA was faking spaceflights.[45]



Jared Lee Loughner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If anything, he was an anarchist.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 12, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> The Tea Party continues to make us the laughing stock of the world.  *Even dirt poor countries laugh at us because of them*.



What hard evidence do you have to support that?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> The left mocking Bush = patriotic
> 
> The right mocking Obama = racist
> 
> Frank is right, watching the left cry like a school girl is funnier than anything.



I really like it when the right wingnuts whine about Lefties mocking Bush.  The right even mocked him throughout his second term.  

The thread is about rednecks at a rodeo laughing that Obama could get mangled by a bull.

Not Bush..


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > The left mocking Bush = patriotic
> ...



I see my point when right over your head.  

Ooops, sorry.  I forgot ... only the left can bring up Bush.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.



You left-winged kook fringe Commies have a strange sense of humor

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-iHBTYhFgg]Game of Thrones George W Bush Apology! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.
> ...





Ah, Warrior!!  No, no!!! You are breaking the 11th commandment ... only the left can bring up Bush!!


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Oh, you had a point for a change, zoomie?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Ah yeah ... the one that went right over your head.  Still.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's why CNN is ranked LAST in cable news ratings and why Liberals are viewed as the SCUM of America...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY5RksydVHY]CNN: "FUCK BUSH!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans.
> 
> They're so funny, aren't they?



Still spreading the lies about Loughner being a rightwinger ?


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

Missouri State Fair apologizes for Obama-mocking performance

SEDALIA, Mo. - Aug 11 2013

Missouri State Fair officials have issued an apology after a performance in the rodeo Saturday night caused an uproar.

A clown wearing a President Barack Obama mask appeared at a rodeo and the announcer asked spectators if they wanted to see "Obama run down by a bull."

"The performance by one of the rodeo clowns at Saturdays event was inappropriate and disrespectful, and does not reflect the opinions or standards of the Missouri State Fair," said state fair spokeswoman Keri Mergen. "We strive to be a family friendly event and regret that Saturdays rodeo badly missed that mark."

Sunday night, the Missouri Rodeo Cowboy Association, which backed the MCRA Rodeo, issued an apology for the "inappropriate act."

The statement reads:

"The MRCA Board of Directors and over 600 members do not condone nor approve of this sort of activity. The MRCA Board of Directors is dealing with the situation firmly and quickly as this type of behavior will not be tolerated. The Sport of Rodeo is not meant to be a political platform. We are taking measures by training and educating our contract acts to prevent anything like this from ever happening again. All Members of the Missouri Rodeo Cowboy Association are very proud of our Country and our President."

Missouri Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder, a Republican, wrote on Twitter that he condemns the disrespectful actions and that he hopes Gov. Jay Nixon will hold someone accountable.

"I condemn the actions disrespectful to [the President of the United States] the other night. We are better than this," Kinder said.

Republican Mo. State Rep. Caleb Rowden, whose district includes parts of Boone and Randolph counties, also took to Twitter to condemn the performance.

"I don't agree with this [President] on many things," Rowden wrote. "But he is deserving of respect and shouldn't be the object of political stunts. Out of line!"

more


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Here's why CNN is ranked LAST in cable news ratings and why Liberals are viewed as the SCUM of America...
> 
> CNN: "FUCK BUSH!" - YouTube



Taking just one of your fallacies, what in the blue fuck does that have to do with _ratings_?

You have no clue in the world what ratings are, do you... 

Did the event not happen?  Did CNN make it up?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

don't you love that one, white crowd..

go cry a river over it


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2013)

This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Libs, upset over a rodeo clown. LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Cowboys are generally a conservative bunch so why is it any surprise they'd have a little fun with the clown in chief? 

No animals were hurt in the making of that video.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

It's so fun watching the left who heaped nothing but dirt on Bush turn into a bunch of sniveling babies over Obama...Is he a man who is President or their Messiah for crying out loud... it's become SICK


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

theHawk said:


> This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.



Yea!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.
> ...



lol, sniveling baby^^^^^


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2013)

I bet this rodeo clown would be able to fill stadiums to watch his act as "Bozo n' Chief".


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



LOL...hey Steph, how do you like president Romney? WHAT? he LOST??


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Yea its too bad the Republicans don't have a block of voters that vote for their color by a margin of 99% to 1%.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.
> ...



That was then this is now.  52 percent disapproval rating for Obama.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> It's so fun watching the left who heaped nothing but dirt on Bush turn into a bunch of sniveling babies over Obama...Is he a man who is President or their Messiah for crying out loud... it's become SICK



It's hysterical. All the leftie boards are bent clean out of shape this morning over this rodeo clown deal.

Too funny.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Libs, upset over a rodeo clown. LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



From a guy sporting a bogus quote in his signature -- and shown that he fell for satire and _*still *_running it.

Sent from my synapses using common sense 1


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 12, 2013)

theHawk said:


> This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.



The population showing anything but adoration just is not the "image" they were trying to create.  Stop messing with the illusion people!!!


----------



## deltex1 (Aug 12, 2013)

When did you ever see a black crowd at a rodeo?


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Cowboys are generally a conservative bunch so why is it any surprise they'd have a little fun with the clown in chief?
> 
> No animals were hurt in the making of that video.



" it was just a joke...get a grip"  Isn't that what they used to say when the shoe was on the other foot? lol


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans.
> ...



Nice left wing lie in a package eh?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

BlueGin said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.
> ...



lol, about right...everything about him is manufactured as it is...he's just a puppet and someone pulls his strings..


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> When did you ever see a black crowd at a rodeo?



Never thought of counting face colors, nor do I know of anyone else who has, but this one has been going on for fifty years...


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 12, 2013)

OP- Yup, and squeezing the lips on the mask- this disgusts 70-80% of the country- keep it up, racist hater dupes, you're the greatest!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> OP- Yup, and squeezing the lips on the mask- this disgusts 70-80% of the country- keep it up, racist hater dupes, you're the greatest!



you and people like you are the race hustlers, just like the title of this thread...

pathetic


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

How much you want to bet some Lib city council is going to ban Obama masks for trick or treaters as being either racist or homophobic

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

hortysir said:


> When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> 
> We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess



First off, I've never seen or heard anything like this.

Even the audience members, who weren't pro Obama, thought this went to far.

If there was any doubt about how deep seated racism is in some parts of this country..this removed it.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm amazed how shallow and petty liberals can be...a frikken rodeo gag they are shitting themselves over..


YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> ...



AWWWWWWWWWW....one or two in the audience and you are now going to claim 1000 of them were upset...

who care's if you heard of this...it wasn't done for your pleasure...

you race baiting asses...there have been holloween mask done of every frikken President..now go wail to someone who cares


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> I'm amazed how shallow and petty liberals can be...a frikken rodeo gag they are shitting themselves over..
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



eyah..

Death of a President (2006 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You folks were livid over that one.

And it wasn't even made here. It was also roundly condemned by Liberals in this country.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I didn't claim that at all.

Because it's pretty sad they weren't.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

I know I'm burnt out with all the racist bullshit. Let's see.

First Family black livin the high life at 1600.............. check

Oprah Winfrey mega millionaire black ....................check

Top paid athletes in America black............................check

But America is horribly racist...................................check



Give me a freaking break.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



some of you need to get a life, REALLY


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > It's so fun watching the left who heaped nothing but dirt on Bush turn into a bunch of sniveling babies over Obama...Is he a man who is President or their Messiah for crying out loud... it's become SICK
> ...



No one is 'bent out of shape' over this. But it is inappropriate and disrespectful of ANY president. You folks were never taught manners. You are society's turds.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed how shallow and petty liberals can be...a frikken rodeo gag they are shitting themselves over..
> ...



LIVID? uh, did Obama get assassinated at this event? 
get a grip and try to have a laugh sometime in your lives...sad people


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Aug 12, 2013)

A rodeo clown mask and a film depicting the assassination of a seated US president?

Yeah, those tow things link up real well, Shallow.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



oh bullshit, they even make fun themselves at their little roast parties...you post a lot of crap on this board and preach about others having manners, that's rich
as for turds, a lot of you whiners now should look in a mirror


----------



## namvet (Aug 12, 2013)

democraps are clowns even with out the garb on.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> A rodeo clown mask and a film depicting the assassination of a seated US president?
> 
> Yeah, those tow things link up real well, Shallow.



it was not all that long ago 

when the series game of thrones on hbo 

had bushs head on a pike


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> A rodeo clown mask and a film depicting the assassination of a seated US president?
> 
> Yeah, those tow things link up real well, Shallow.



You know that's a British film, right?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I know I'm burnt out with all the racist bullshit. Let's see.
> 
> First Family black livin the high life at 1600.............. check
> 
> ...



Was there supposed to be some logical progression there?
Doesn't show up on my screen...


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

go back on this board when Bush had a shoe thrown at him....

you want to see no manners and turds...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



LMAO He's a creepy little perv on here.. a creepy ass cracka perv.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

All of the constant whining and pulling tampon strings by the bedwetters United Kook Progressives is hilarious! George Booosh who sucked, was called every vile filthy name, accused of murder, blamed for Katrina, hell blamed for everything- still is... and here these panzi-azz libs are whining over Odumbo?? LOL


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> A rodeo clown mask and a film depicting the assassination of a seated US president?
> 
> Yeah, those tow things link up real well, Shallow.



Yeah.

Because conservatives were completely outraged by one of them.

Guess which?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > A rodeo clown mask and a film depicting the assassination of a seated US president?
> ...



omg, get a grip..
the two don't even COMPARE
This was a comedy act with Obama, Bush was assisanted in that movie...just stop already


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> go back on this board when Bush had a shoe thrown at him....
> 
> you want to see no manners and turds...



Funny, when I mention that none of you right wing turds made a PEEP about debt or deficits when Bush was in office, I get a litany of right wingers who say they did.

Yet you same turds are always DEFENDING Bush.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > go back on this board when Bush had a shoe thrown at him....
> ...



stop babbling...
you weren't on this board during Bush..so snivel on


----------



## peach174 (Aug 12, 2013)

It was fine with left when they called Bush a Rodeo Clown and had pictures and songs.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



REALLY?

Bfgrn

Join Date: Jul 2004


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Join Date: Apr 2009


----------



## Ropey (Aug 12, 2013)

If President Obama can wear a hoodie and say he could be Trayvon, then a rodeo clown should be allowed to dress up like President Obama.

Why?

Because both are clowns. 






^^ Ass Clown.






^^ Rodeo Clown.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> go back on this board when Bush had a shoe thrown at him....
> 
> you want to see no manners and turds...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX1lBOxoJeU]Rangel Responds to Chavez - YouTube[/ame]

See that Step? That's how a patriot reacts when an American President is disrespected.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

big deal


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Ropey said:


> If President Obama can wear a hoodie and say he could be Trayvon, then a rodeo clown should be allowed to dress up like President Obama.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Yes it doesn't compare.

Because it was a foreign film..that was roundly criticized by Liberals in this country.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

On behalf of Missourians,  in regards to the Missouri Obama rodeo clown incident,  I would like to issue the following statement:


​

That is all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm burnt out with all the racist bullshit. Let's see.
> ...



Not surprising at all


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

what a hoot..

during Bush- liberals, big bad asses

with Obama-sniveling squishy whiney foot stomping babies


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> big deal



Racist creepy ass cracka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

A rodeo clown, a fucking rodeo clown in some little town has got the Liberal Intellectual Elite in a tizzy. Is that priceless or what?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 12, 2013)

Rodeo clowns always get cheered the loudest.   They have the most dangerous job.   Seeing one dressed up like obama just makes it a little more entertaining.   After all, these people are small town people and they are directly suffering from the obama policies.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

WOW, the childishness of the right on full display...

What next pea brains? "I know you are but what am I"???


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> On behalf of Missourians,  in regards to the Missouri Obama rodeo clown incident,  I would like to issue the following statement:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



And on behalf of New Yorkers, who support your sorry butts because you can't make enough stay afloat.

Stop going to rodeos and get to work already.

We are getting tired of filling the trough you socialists keep gobbling up.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> All of the constant whining and pulling tampon strings by the bedwetters United Kook Progressives is hilarious! George Booosh who sucked, was called every vile filthy name, accused of murder, blamed for Katrina, hell blamed for everything- still is... and here these panzi-azz libs are whining over Odumbo?? LOL



It's surreal some days. Hell's bells it's surreal most days. 

Now some one mocking the President dressed as a rodeo clown is racist.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> A rodeo clown, a fucking rodeo clown in some little town has got the Liberal Intellectual Elite in a tizzy. Is that priceless or what?








LMFAO!! Yep.. If I could rep you, I would!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> WOW, the childishness of the right on full display...
> 
> What next pea brains? "I know you are but what am I"???



naa naa naaa naa naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *I felt like I was at a Klan rally, *Beam told the website Raw Story. This isnt a Republican state fair. I want to write the governor and the fair board, because I want my money back. This was shameful.




I bet Beam loved this movie:

Death of a President


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Rodeo clowns always get cheered the loudest.   They have the most dangerous job.   Seeing one dressed up like obama just makes it a little more entertaining.   After all, these people are small town people and they are directly suffering from the obama policies.





Missouri rides high on the pork barrel.

They are an extreme "gimme" state.

Most Red States Take More Money From Washington Than They Put In | Mother Jones


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > On behalf of Missourians,  in regards to the Missouri Obama rodeo clown incident,  I would like to issue the following statement:
> ...



oh gawd, barf
stop making a fool of yourself...speaking of work get at it, why are you on the board..


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > *I felt like I was at a Klan rally, *Beam told the website Raw Story. This isnt a Republican state fair. I want to write the governor and the fair board, because I want my money back. This was shameful.
> ...



Or maybe he doesn't like foreign films.

Like you seem too.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > On behalf of Missourians,  in regards to the Missouri Obama rodeo clown incident,  I would like to issue the following statement:
> ...






U mad?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Rodeo clowns always get cheered the loudest.   They have the most dangerous job.   Seeing one dressed up like obama just makes it a little more entertaining.   After all, these people are small town people and they are directly suffering from the obama policies.
> ...



whooboy, someone's ass is chapped, don't know if they make a chapstick that big but you should look for some


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 12, 2013)

It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Calling this my "Missouri Time".

Getting sick of working for Missouri..

Federal Taxing and Spending Benefit Some States, Leave Others Paying Bill | Tax Foundation

They get back 1.32 for every dollar they put in.

Has to come from somewhere..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Meltdown thread alert ROFLMAO


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.



they'll never accept that...we need to just go on with our lives without these whiney babies who are now putting others down in red states over a damn RODEO SKIT...they want to be miserable over everything, let them be...  they should be ignored and laughed at...we'll be called racist until the day he leaves office..they have nothing else


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...





Your myopia is telling.  The highest outlay to tax ratio of them all is DC - $5.55.

That's the bluest blue of them all, bub.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.



Actually..you conservatives are wearing out your welcome here.

You didn't start this country. You don't keep it up..and every time we share power with you folks..you wind up royally messing up everything.

Then when we start fixing it, you folks start whining like little kids and show massive disrespect for our leaders.

And that's after you folks have tried multiple revolutions.

Maybe you folks should do what the Mormons tried. Only this time..don't come back when you fail.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Sorry..where do you live?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah, you're FIXING it real good...like the way organized crime fixes things.

Heckuva Job Barry!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.
> ...




MAJOR MELTDOWN
LOL...


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Hahahahaha!


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> At least this guy has some respect.
> "Missouri Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder, a Republican, tweeted late Sunday afternoon that the Missouri State Fair celebrates Missouri and our people. I condemn the actions disrespectful to POTUS the other night. We are better than this.



The governor is a politician... he's lying... he enjoyed it as much as everyone else did.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Can you imagine if late night comedians were allowed to make fun of Obama and Biden?  Leno was the only one who did and they got rid of him.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.
> ...




"You folks."  Said how many times?? Obama, is that you?!  As if you created this country and your Commie ilk???




Yea sure.. got it..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> At least this guy has some respect.
> "Missouri Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder, a Republican, tweeted late Sunday afternoon that the Missouri State Fair celebrates Missouri and our people. I condemn the actions disrespectful to POTUS the other night. We are better than this.



Nigga, Please!

He was cracking up the whole time he wrote that "apology"


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...










You should start a thread about tax inequality.

This thread is about Obama the laughing stock...


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

It's okay to laugh at Obama now....just look at the polls!

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Obama Job Approval


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

007 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > At least this guy has some respect.
> ...



now they are loving on some Republican over Obama...such sad people they have to hail this as something special


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Liberals start a revolution over a Rodeo clown!

Dissent is not tolerated in Obamerica and the DemoCCCPrats are up in arms, well, they're not armed, but they're have a major hissy fit.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.
> ...




Try decaff. Holy toledo it was a rodeo clown.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.
> ...



Then DO SOMETHING about it.  Start your little war of rejection.   Bring on the round up and death camps.   Do something.   Start shipping whites out of the country on cargo ships.   All you do is whine, carp, complain, split the country and create your liberal utopia.  You know you want to.  What are you afraid of?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



NY is finally looking at closing billions in budget shortfalls for the first time in decads and you want to say Missouri is leeching off NY.... 

YOu obviously dont understand financials at all....At. All.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

How soon before some Lib City Council bans Obama Halloween masks as being Racist -- or homophobic?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



yeah right, they are whining over a comedy skit, you think they have the balls to do any of that...big talk from little babies


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



sallows went the way of rightwinger...nuts and pathetic


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Sallows just trying to deflect the topic.

He's got his panties in a twist because someone had the unmitigated gall to lampoon the liberal messiah.


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It's time that the left realizes that obama is despised and he can't, they can't, blame race forever.  The reality is, he's a bad president and a bad person.  It has nothing to do with race.
> ...


Yup, when you dirty little commies have control over EVERYTHING, you FIX IT alright...































The fact of the matter is, what people ARE sick of is listening to MORONS like swallow. How a person gets so full of SHIT and LIES is beyond the comprehension of most logical people with a functioning brain. The facts are out there, and there is NOTHING the libtards or the kenyan have "FIXED." The FACTS ARE, they have taken America from not good to ON THE BRINK OF COMPLETE COLLAPSE while HUSSEIN has been president, with PROBABLE COLLAPSE coming BEFORE he leaves as president.

Yeah, YOU FIXED IT alright swallow... you fixed it so good it's all ready to CRUMBLE...


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

And then there is the absolute horror of our foreign policy under Obama....


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Whites?

I posted Conservatives.

And I kinda don't need to do anything...except refuse to help you screw ups..when you do what comes naturally.

Gastonguay Family That Left US In Sailboat Over Religious Freedom Was Lost At Sea For Months


----------



## Ropey (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> And then there is the absolute horror of our foreign policy under Obama....



Opinion: Obama's foreign policy in a tailspin - CNN.com

In a tailspin. It never got off the ground.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

007 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



This needs to be show in every thread.. The TRUTH about the ODUMBO term ..


----------



## Ropey (Aug 12, 2013)

007 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



An apt graphical representation.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > They sure know their audience.
> ...



Wait....you started this thread and YOU don't know?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 12, 2013)

Get over it race mongers. They lynched dummies dressed like George Bush.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to pick one fallacy --
anyone who thinks Presidents control gas prices is not qualified to post in Politics.

Not that we didn't already know that...


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



liberals think that if they just complain enough, they will change some minds.   This is why the truth completely escapes their attention.


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2013)

hortysir said:


> When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> 
> We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess



Exactly my thoughts! Turn everything into racism - the liberal way!


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


You ARE... among your brethen like rderp, franchotwat, and your late sister truthdidn'tmatter... you are now a board JOKE.

You'll have to learn how to deal with it though, because Americans are getting sick of libtards, and those who still try and prop up the kenyan as actually someone we should support. After the last four and half years, it's become painfully obvious to most Americans that obama is a MASSIVE FAILURE and TOTAL INCOMPETENT, OR, as many now believe, he's a filthy fucking muslim that hates America and everything it was founded on, and is doing to his best to DESTROY it... that "FUNDAMENTAL TRANSFORMATION" thingie. You all showed be arrested and tried for treason. THAT is why the people in the stands at that rodeo were CHEERING. Now deal with, and STFU, ass wipe.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



You have any idea what you are talking about?

The Budget shortfalls are a state issue..

New York STATE.

And NEW YORK STATE pays out more in taxes to the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT than it gets back.

Do YOU understand how that works?

Missouri? Does not.

It takes back more pork than the taxes it puts into the FEDERAL kitty.

It's hard to understand, I know.

But a class in civics might help.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

007 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Shaddup you stupid commie.

Go worship at the feet of your leader.

Putin.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Just to pick one fallacy --
> anyone who thinks Presidents control gas prices is not qualified to post in Politics.
> 
> Not that we didn't already know that...



Maroon

Proof : Liberal Media Bashed Bush for Gas Prices, Blames Congress Under Obama


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




New York gets paybacks from DC in other ways.   The regulatory regime, including things such as Dodd Frank, rig the game in favor of Big Banking.  It's not a transfer of tax receipts - but it is a huge distortion of the markets which enables Big Banking to accrete more power, income, and wealth.

It's not a coincidence that banks deemed Too Big To Fail are now Even Bigger.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 12, 2013)

Like Kerry said, there's no law against being stupid. This is racist and stupid but really, pretty small when compared to other stuff these assholes do. 

Giving it press just makes them happy and gives racists more power. Forget about it. 

As for Bush, this sort of shit has been done with every president. Its just not a big deal.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 12, 2013)

So some rodeo clown puts on a Black Jimmy mask. 
What's the big deal? 
You Libberhoid turds lynched GW Bush for eight years. 
Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 12, 2013)

Damn that was funny.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMKRoYAjkus]GWAR killing Sarah Palin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Like Kerry said, there's no law against being stupid. This is racist and stupid but really, pretty small when compared to other stuff these assholes do.
> 
> Giving it press just makes them happy and gives racists more power. Forget about it.
> 
> As for Bush, this sort of shit has been done with every president. Its just not a big deal.



The bright spot to all of this..is that people can now show this sort of disrespect to anyone, and no one can say "Well this is radical".

Because it won't be.

It's kinda like conservatives complaining about "Weiner", who doesn't have a snowball chance in hell of getting elected, and voting in Mark Sanford.

They look like hypocritical idiots.

But don't they always.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Just for the record...


*The state of Missouri has ended its 2012 fiscal year with a balanced  budget and a possible small surplus. *How much of a surplus  or if there  really is one -- may not be known until later this summer.


Thats the word from state Budget Director Linda Luebbering in an  interview, as she assessed the final numbers for fiscal year 2012, which  ended June 30.  *Under Missouri's constitution, the state cannot amass a  deficit and must balance its budget each year.*


https://www.stlbeacon.org/#!/content/25882/mo_budget_070412

​And New York?




NEW YORKDuring his third budget address as governor of New York  state, Andrew Cuomo, showed just how important a decimal place is. The  first slide in his presentation popped up showing a $13 billion budget  deficit.


I just wanted to make sure you guys were paying attention, Cuomo  quipped, to laughter from the crowd gathered at Hart Theatre, Center for  the Performing Arts, Albany.


*It made the $1.3 billion deficit seem not so bad.*


NY Gov. Cuomo Submits Budget With $1.3 Billion Deficit | New York City | United States | Epoch Times​




​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Just to pick one fallacy --
> anyone who thinks Presidents control gas prices is not qualified to post in Politics.
> 
> Not that we didn't already know that...



But they can be Democccprat Speaker of the House


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> GWAR killing Sarah Palin - YouTube



GWAR sat in Congress during a POTUS speech, when, exactly?

I mean, like Ted Nugent did..


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Just for the record...
> 
> 
> *The state of Missouri has ended its 2012 fiscal year with a balanced  budget and a possible small surplus. *How much of a surplus  or if there  really is one -- may not be known until later this summer.
> ...



Cool.

So now you folks can start paying into the Federal kitty..

Right?

I mean..for the record.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Like Kerry said, there's no law against being stupid. This is racist and stupid but really, pretty small when compared to other stuff these assholes do.
> ...





I bet you really enjoyed this movie:

Death of a President


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Like Kerry said, there's no law against being stupid. This is racist and stupid but really, pretty small when compared to other stuff these assholes do.
> 
> Giving it press just makes them happy and gives racists more power. Forget about it.
> 
> As for Bush, this sort of shit has been done with every president. Its just not a big deal.



Its not racist and the racist card has been played so many times on cases that have no basis in race that your party has rendered it meaningless.  Everyone laughs when you pull that card now.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Like Kerry said, there's no law against being stupid. This is racist and stupid but really, pretty small when compared to other stuff these assholes do.
> ...




Bull-s-h-i--t.

Missourians had a laugh at Obama's expense.

Now the country has had a laugh at Obama's expense,  thanks to the media and liberal "outrage".

It was funny. 

Not racist.

Not hurtful.

A joke.

And it was pretty funny to watch.

You lefties need to grow some thicker skin.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 12, 2013)

My give-o-fuck meter must be broken cause this story isn't registering. I do find the liberal whinefest to be amusing however.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > GWAR killing Sarah Palin - YouTube
> ...


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Poor little libtard... poor, poor little libtard... nothing but the board pool toy now son...






Your messiah is a laughing stock, and so are you. YOU, the bubble headed obama supporter, are now the minority, and are now considered a MORON.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record...
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Never saw it.

It's a foreign film.

Did you see it?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record...
> ...




Use your head Sallow,  and give up the liberal talking points.

Missouri is a huge state with half the population of NYC,  New York is the third most populous state in the country.

Check out the population density of NY compared to MO.

For that matter,  check the population density of all the states on your liberal talking point list.

But do it in another thread.

This thread is about a Missouri Rodeo Clown lampooning Obama...not federal tax policy.


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> My give-o-fuck meter must be broken cause this story isn't registering. I do find the liberal whinefest to be amusing however.


Mine isn't...


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 12, 2013)

My Thoughts:
No threats or fake violence against the President were made so I hope MSNBC and CNN don't make a mountain out of a mole-hill here and no one should lose their jobs of livelihood over this. 

That said, Obama is out President. He might not be the best one, but he is still our President. A level of respect should be in order (but is not required), esp at a publicly funded function. Also there should be a level of respect (although it's also not required) for the fans in attendance. People went there for entertainment not a for a political rally. Respect the crowd. I get annoyed hearing leftist singers and performers promoting politics as their events, such as the $150 tix Barbra streisand concert where so bashed Romney and did a promotion for Obama. 

The door swings both ways!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

007 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



To show you a little respect..I am going to play your national anthem.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOAtz8xWM0w]Russia National anthem Russian & English lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

You know the words..sing along! Be a good little commie.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So..you're not going to pay into the kitty.

Just as I thought.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Was the bull a racist for attack Obama Clown?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's another one,  Obama playing suicide poker,  from two years ago...where was the outrage...


[youtube]-E87Szo4BeM[/youtube]

*Uploaded on Jul 23, 2011 * 
                        At 2011 OC Fair Extreme Rodeo. This  bull isn't too fond of Obama, Clinton, Nancy Pelosi and Anthony  Weiner...so he gives it to 'em.


​


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Here's another one,  Obama playing suicide poker,  from two years ago...where was the outrage...
> 
> 
> [youtube]-E87Szo4BeM[/youtube]
> ...



I'm sure you have something, where in a partially publicly funded event, George W. Bush was subject to this sort of ridicule, right?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I know I'm burnt out with all the racist bullshit. Let's see.
> 
> First Family black livin the high life at 1600.............. check
> 
> ...



Yes...because George Bush was a white man....check

Donald Trump multi-millionaire white....check

Bill Gates multi-billionaire white...check

Some of the top paid athletes in American white...check


ALL whites have got it good.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> go back on this board when Bush had a shoe thrown at him....
> 
> you want to see no manners and turds...



Gee, what was the name of that American that threw the shoe at President Bush?  I can't remember his name.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one,  Obama playing suicide poker,  from two years ago...where was the outrage...
> ...



You probably won't find any such clowning of Bush at rodeo events. As I said before the cowboy culture is pretty much conservative leaning. And the reason is simple, it's because cowboys understand and accept personal responsibility and liberty.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



What outrage?

Yes it was racist and yes, it makes the ignorant low lifes look even worse. 

BUT - this kind of caricature has been done to every prez and in the end, its true that it reflects worse on the doer than it does anyone else. 

rw's need to get it through your thick skulls - it fell flat.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 12, 2013)

If Obama had a son he would look like a rodeo clown.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> If Obama had a son he would look like a rodeo clown.



LOL! Hahaha ;-)


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

What's with the giant hissy fit? 

This is truly extraordinary. It was a rodeo clown comedy routine. 

Try ex lax people. You are seriously constipated.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

What's with the giant hissy fit? 

This is truly extraordinary. It was a rodeo clown comedy routine. 

Try ex lax people. You are seriously constipated.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Which is why, I suppose they hold this event in a nation called "Cowboy" entirely funded and paid for by cowboys..

Oh wait..


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

They always say pick your fights.  Look at the fight Repubs are picking.  A Rodeo clown.  

Lets
Have 
a
Debate
on Rodeo
Clowns
Dressed like Obama


----------



## Edgetho (Aug 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > go back on this board when Bush had a shoe thrown at him....
> ...



Why don't ask him, smartass bitch


http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/22/world/middleeast/22iraq.html?_r=0





> The television reporter who threw his shoes at President Bush was burned by a cigarette in the hours after his arrest on Dec. 14 and was beaten so badly by Iraqi security personnel that one of his teeth was knocked out



Yeah, those Iraqi Prison guards loved him just sooooo much for disrespecting a REAL President



> He was released on September 15, 2009 claiming that he had been systematically tortured during his time in jail and one of his front teeth was seen missing. Al-Zaidi said that he had been beaten with electric cables and iron bars and immersed in cold water. On 19 October 2009, while in Switzerland where he expected to have medical treatment for his injuries, he stated, "I suffered a great deal. I still have problems with my teeth, back and other parts of my body where I was tortured."



You're a fucking clueless idiot


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 12, 2013)

Yet when some lefty entertainer makes a mockery of a REP, it is all OK...

They hypocrisy is deep with these progtards


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Everything is racist to you Duddly.

You have made yourself such a joke that your condemnation is a seal of approval.

Please,  stop "helping",  and let Sallow do the heavy lifting.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> They always say pick your fights.  Look at the fight Repubs are picking.  A Rodeo clown.
> 
> Lets
> Have
> ...




Shame we don't have a "throw in the towel" smiley for ya.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Now this is a phony scandal


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't wait for all the progressives to start their of boycott of rodeos.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



As a matter of fact it pretty much is funded by cowboys and sponsored by corporations that understand cowboy culture which is honest hard-working individuals that understand value and are willing to pay good money for good products and services. Unlike liberals who want something for nothing.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats some funny shit!!
> I would have cheered just as loud had the guy been dressed up as Bill Clinton.



I would have laughed regardless.  

People need to lighten up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Missouri laughed at Obama and now we get to laugh at the Liberals going hysterical over it.

Now, that's a phony scandal!


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I can't wait for all the progressives to start of boycott of rodeos.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I bet he thinks twice before throwing another shoe.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I can't wait for all the progressives to start their of boycott of rodeos.



Clowning around....it's just not funny, brought to you by the DNC and People outraged by circus clowns dressed as Obama


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> At least this guy has some respect.
> "Missouri Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder, a Republican, tweeted late Sunday afternoon that the Missouri State Fair celebrates Missouri and our people. I condemn the actions disrespectful to POTUS the other night. We are better than this.



Yep, it was an attempt at humor, yet it was disrespectful of our President.

I would hope we are better than this. I also don't believe race had nothing to do with this.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats some funny shit!!
> ...




Nice to see somebody on the left gets it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > At least this guy has some respect.
> ...



Did you defend Bush every time he was disrespected?  I'm guess... no.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

As a democrat, I don't really mind this. I like the idea of all the Right wing fanatics on one tent. It makes them easy to identify and avoid.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Ironic post is ironic.

Missouri is a socialist gimme state.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > At least this guy has some respect.
> ...




Race had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I have, and did so when he was President. I didn't vote for him but my parents taught me to respect the President no matter their party.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 12, 2013)

People get the over it.
This country is becoming the home of thin skinned cry babies.
OMG they made fun of Obama. Guess what it comes with the territory, just ask any previous president.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > They always say pick your fights.  Look at the fight Repubs are picking.  A Rodeo clown.
> ...



Yeah because this is a big deal...or something.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I did defend Bush, not every time, the burning of a replica of him in a demonstration was disgusting, the throwing of the shoe and many other times. 

Every time is an impossible. I did most of the time.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If it weren't for your history of dishonesty I'd believe you.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

It is always a bad sign when commercial culture starts to exploit the political environment. That is what killed television news, and gave us Fox and MSN. I've seen it before, when the extreme left leaning movie, "Easy Rider" came out around 1970. The Right wing folks walked out of the theaters in droves, and the left wing folks actually left the movie in shock and tears when the movie ended with some redneck shooting Peter Fonda with a shotgun at the end of the movie.

It did not help the political climate of the day, which was sumerized as hippies vs. hardhats.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Rangel's answer to Chavez is posted in this thread.

No Conservative politician, ever did anything like that for a Democratic President.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Every time is easy and very possible.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I didn't vote for him but my parents taught me to respect the President no matter their party.



Sure they did.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You don't have to believe me.

There are links in the thread..that support what I posted.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> They always say pick your fights.  Look at the fight Repubs are picking.  A Rodeo clown.
> 
> Lets
> Have
> ...


We're making fun of you for making a big deal over it. You people don't even get it when you're the butt of the joke.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




I vote to decrease federal spending.

You vote to increase it.

So please,  stop your bellyachin' over a problem of which YOU ARE THE CAUSE.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Wow...they did those things to an AMERICAN!!!??????   Wow!


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Dude,  I didn't make it a big deal...a liberal did...the one who filmed it and released it to the media.

And then the liberal media made a big deal about it too,  thinking they could score some sympathy points for Obama.

So channel your animosity to where it is well deserved.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > They always say pick your fights.  Look at the fight Repubs are picking.  A Rodeo clown.
> ...



I don't get it.  You're making fun of me for doing something I didn't do?  

Next will you make fun of me for flying dragons?  This is a circle jerk


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



As I said much earlier.....they certainly knew their audience.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for all the progressives to start their of boycott of rodeos.
> ...



All of the black cattle at the event need grief counciling according to libs.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



According to what you posted it's my opinion that  NY is a "socialist gimme state" moreso than Missouri.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I know you don't get it. That's what makes it so damn funny!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Fact is the majority of Americans dislike the job Obama is doing so finding an audience like that is fairly easy.


Check the latest polls!!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



I guess, but if you're trying to make fun of me for shit I didn't do in the first place.  Your reverse psychology is broken


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

Missuori has become the crystal meth capital of the world.

Missouri Has Become the Meth Capital of the World - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Now, what was it again about those hard working cowboys, who had all those great Midwest values, as opposed to liberals who want everything for free?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





When was that?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Missuori has become the crystal meth capital of the world.
> 
> Missouri Has Become the Meth Capital of the World - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com
> 
> Now, what was it again about those hard working cowboys, who had all those great Midwest values, as opposed to liberals who want everything for free?



And that's what happens when you have social cowboys on the federal dole.

They become meth addicts.

Its' a shame..but don't religious types have a saying for this?

Devil makes work for idle hands?

Rodeos and Meth..what's next?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Riiight.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm glad you agree.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

I spent a month in Springfield, MO, after Katrina, since the National Guard had closed New Orleans. The people there were wonderful. One guy refused to charge me for a haircut. I've never met kinder people. They are not doing themselves a favor by intentionally alienating people who don't share their political views. It does not affect me, because I lived with them for a month, and I know better, but much of the nation knows only what they see and read about MO iin the media.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone contacted the AG yet to see if the rodeo clown or the bull violated Obama's civil rights?

Come on. Let's really max this. Take it to the limit!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Not if you miss it or not hear of it. EVERY is an absolute. I can't state an absolutes that us why I don't use them. 

I defended Bush way more than I ever have Obama, that is a fact. Very little do I agree with Obama on.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 12, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I spent a month in Springfield, MO, after Katrina, since the National Guard had closed New Orleans. The people there were wonderful. One guy refused to charge me for a haircut. I've never met kinder people. They are not doing themselves a favor by intentionally alienating people who don't share their political views. It does not affect me, because I lived with them for a month, and I know better, but much of the nation knows only what they see and read about MO iin the media.



I spent a month in Springfield one day.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Naw. I don't agree.

Neither does the math.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I spent a month in Springfield, MO, after Katrina, since the National Guard had closed New Orleans. The people there were wonderful. One guy refused to charge me for a haircut. I've never met kinder people. They are not doing themselves a favor by intentionally alienating people who don't share their political views. It does not affect me, because I lived with them for a month, and I know better, but much of the nation knows only what they see and read about MO iin the media.
> ...



Well, I will admit, it wasn't like hanging out on Burbon Street!


----------



## Yurt (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans.
> 
> They're so funny, aren't they?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Every time.

Reduce federal spending.

Reduce the federal tax burden.

Reduce the size and scope of the federal government.

Return to the states the powers usurped by the federal government.

You want to lessen the burden of federal tax...vote republican.

You've been voting FOR the very system you now rail against.

Want to see the cause of this problem...check the mirror.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Now back to our regularly scheduled liberal outrage over an Obama masked rodeo clown...which has absolutely nothing to do with federal tax inequality.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Every modern Republican administration has blown up the deficit and debt.

Reagan and GW Bush were the champs!

Take your own advice.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Then you should have said that you defended Bush every time you witnessed him being disrespected.

IMO Obama's actions cannot be defended.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You don't agree?  Damn make up your mind!!


Damn liberals!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Obama is being disrespected, the office is being disrespected in this case. 

It is wrong, it is not funny. However, it is America and you have the right and others have the right to disapprove.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



We JUST had a huge battle over REDUCING SPENDING and RAISING TAXES.

Which side was I on,  and which side were YOU on?

Get it now?

Sallow supports more spending and raising taxes so he can bitch about spending and taxes....that makes no sense whatsoever.

But you knew that.

You want to fix this problem?

Reduce federal taxes,  INCREASE you already outrageous state tax,  and spend your own money in your own state.

Problem solved.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Now back again to the topic of this thread...Rodeo Clown Obama and the liberal outrage...


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Now back again to the topic of this thread...Rodeo Clown Obama and the liberal outrage...



Not outraged...not surprised by this being in Missouri either.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Like Kerry said, there's no law against being stupid. This is racist and stupid but really, pretty small when compared to other stuff these assholes do.
> 
> Giving it press just makes them happy and gives racists more power. Forget about it.
> 
> As for Bush, this sort of shit has been done with every president. Its just not a big deal.



mentioning watermelon and Obama is racist to you whiny babies...


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Now back again to the topic of this thread...Rodeo Clown Obama and the liberal outrage...
> ...



yeah, they still poke fun at a President like you all did with Bush, still do with Reagan, and any Congressperson that is Republican...

that freedom of speech thing is bothersome for some of the Obama cult members, isn't it


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Now back again to the topic of this thread...Rodeo Clown Obama and the liberal outrage...
> ...




Me either,  Missourians have a terrific sense of humor.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I spent a month in Springfield, MO, after Katrina, since the National Guard had closed New Orleans. The people there were wonderful. One guy refused to charge me for a haircut. I've never met kinder people. They are not doing themselves a favor by intentionally alienating people who don't share their political views. It does not affect me, because I lived with them for a month, and I know better, but much of the nation knows only what they see and read about MO iin the media.



oh please, it's a damn comedy skit...get over yourselves...we aren't out to please all you thin skinned humorless people out there...go have a laugh SOMEDAY for crying out loud


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Wait for it. The libs will start blaming one of your most famous and cutest little fuzzballs....


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



surprised they haven't already


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo. 

I saw it earlier and ignored it as I don't agree with it.  Anyone who has seen a bull stomp a cowboy or gore one with his horns knows that it is no laughing matter. 

  Rodeos are a family affair.  Lots of children present.  Is this the message we want to give our children?  That it is alright in the name of comedy to depict the stomping of a president by a bull?   I remember when GWB Jr. was president some found it humorous to depict his assassination.  I didn't find that funny and I cannot find the humor in this either.  

Right is right even when no one agrees with it and wrong is wrong even when everyone agrees with it.  

We've lost our way here.  - Jeri


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo.
> 
> I saw it earlier and ignored it as I don't agree with it.  Anyone who has seen a bull stomp a cowboy or gore one with his horns knows that it is no laughing matter.
> 
> ...



oh brother...

none of these people upset over this comedy skit was this upset over the movie of bush being assassinated...so spare us the sermon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

Two wrongs don't make a right. 

End of sermon.

- Jeri


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

People just can fun anymore with you uptight PEOPLE where it's politics ALL THE TIME..you eat it, breathe it, and live it 24/7...



go take a walk, smell the roses...get over this love affair you have with this MAN, Obama, who happens to be a President, not some god who is supposed to be worshipped


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2013)

What a great message to teach our youth. " Disrespect your President in addition to disagreeing with him.  There is absolutely no difference at all."


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

For crying out loud people it's comedy skit at a rodeo. 

Has everyone just taken a radical Islamist pill and want to ban political cartoons as well?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> What a great message to teach our youth. " Disrespect your President in addition to disagreeing with him.  There is absolutely no difference at all."



too late for all that...You liberals have taken no morals,no honor,no pride and disrespect to new heights in this country

think billy Clinton...

so save the sermons


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What a great message to teach our youth. " Disrespect your President in addition to disagreeing with him.  There is absolutely no difference at all."
> ...



Whaaaat?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I thought you were someone else....lol
I edited my orginal post...


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Theres reasons to be outraged...this doesn't even make it as a "bad" reason.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Obama doesn't deserve respect and he has disrespected the position he holds.  

"When the people fear their government, there is tyranny; when the government fears the people, there is liberty."

~~Thomas Jefferson~~


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo.
> 
> I saw it earlier and ignored it as I don't agree with it.  Anyone who has seen a bull stomp a cowboy or gore one with his horns knows that it is no laughing matter.
> 
> ...



Was the Obama clown stomped or gored?

I missed that part.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> What a great message to teach our youth. " Disrespect your President in addition to disagreeing with him.  There is absolutely no difference at all."



There is a world of difference, Asclepias.  There is no disrespect or dishonor in disagreeing with the actions of this president.  To claim you find "absolutely no difference" in disagreeing with Obama's actions vs. a comedy skit or a movie depicting the murder of a president as "entertainment" tells me you are either a brainwashed communist or seriously disconnected from reality here!


----------



## rdean (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm sure it was nothing racial.  They hate Obama because he started two wars, was the guy behind the Bush tax cuts, deregulated Wall Street and let Bin Laden go.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> End of sermon.
> 
> - Jeri







just some fun with ya...have a good day..


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

In the real world, as opposed to an annoymous message board where people voluntarily participate, I never discuss politics and religion with those that are of a different persuasion. It is common courtesy.

....which seems to be lacking in MO.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> In the real world, as opposed to an annoymous message board where people voluntarily participate, I never discuss politics and religion with those that are of a different persuasion. It is common courtesy.
> 
> ....which seems to be lacking in MO.



oh brother...we're sorry to offend your sensitive sensibilities...does that help?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo.
> ...





Which were you hoping for? 

I didn't miss a thing.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> In the real world, as opposed to an annoymous message board where people voluntarily participate, I never discuss politics and religion with those that are of a different persuasion. It is common courtesy.
> 
> ....which seems to be lacking in MO.



oh brother...we're sorry it offended your sensitive sensibilities...does that help?

good greif


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 12, 2013)

theHawk said:


> This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.



I agree it is hilarious.  White, rodeo folks, hate Obama.  Stop the press.......I'm sure NASCAR fans agree......


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I see, so you implied something that didn't happen.

So much for hoping for honesty.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo.
> 
> I saw it earlier and ignored it as I don't agree with it.  Anyone who has seen a bull stomp a cowboy or gore one with his horns knows that it is no laughing matter.
> 
> ...



I dunno, I think it would have been different if the Obama Rodeo Clown was wear a hoodie


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.
> ...



man oh man, you people are frikken sickening...and the biggest race hustlers ever...so much for wanting to bring people together..all a bunch bullshit you spew


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What a great message to teach our youth. " Disrespect your President in addition to disagreeing with him.  There is absolutely no difference at all."
> ...




I was being sarcastic.  For adults let them have their fun.  The POTUS will still retire on their tax dollars and that probably burns their ass but for children this was a very irresponsible display and sends the wrong message.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans.
> ...



That's damn funny! LMAO!! Now if we were to post one of Odumbo all of the resident TITTYBABIES would scream, RACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > This story is hilarious.  Normal everyday people showing how much they dispise the Hussein, and it drives liberals nuts!  They can't stand the idea that most people see Obama for what he really is, a clown that has no idea how to be a President.
> ...



Are you freaking kidding?

You are buying into this as a racist incident? Now you are knocking NASCAR fans too?

OK. 

Why don't we super jake this non racial incident.....

Call for the rodeo clowns beheading. Give 'er. 

Send Al and Jessie to all rodeos in the near future to protest. 

 Have Chris Matthews call for the banning of all rodeo clowns.

Come on libs!!!!!!!!!!!!

March against rodeos. YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm outraged!!!!!!!!
photo at site

SNIP:

Red, Black & Blue



Villains on HBOs True Blood wear Obama masks 

 by  Similoluwa Ojurongbe   |  July 10, 2012 at 2:36 PM  


Its nothing new for films and shows to depict criminals wearing rubber masks of former presidents of the United States, but in an interesting twist, on Sunday nights episode of True Blood, HBO chose to have the villains don masks of the current president  Barack Obama.

all of it here
Villains on HBO?s ?True Blood? wear Obama masks | theGrio


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  <snivel snivel> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  <snot being sucked back up the librul nose> hissyfit............................... wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Maybe all of you crybabies can stomp your feet all at once on the count of 3.. Ready?? Now 3 comes after 2.. 

1, 2, 3...............


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Okay, as a demographic, what percentage of rodeo fans voted for Obama?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll bet Odumbo is fighting mad!!  Watch the big ears..  Just sayin.. those things could be dangerous!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

they weren't even upset over this, and this was while she running for Vice President


----------



## Staidhup (Aug 12, 2013)

These thin skin Democrats need to get a life.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Spare the freaking sermon sparky. Don't pull holier than thou unless you can erase the 8 years plus of the bullshit the left pulled on President Bush.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo.
> ...



Then he would have been shot..and the shooter would have been let free.

Everyone's happy!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Obama vacationing at Martha's Vineyard  August 2013


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Brokeback White House


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Carlos Danger's newest sexting partner


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Can I get a witness in da Houz? One two three.. Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Any questions?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Sorry.  I thought Bush was a clown but I never disrespected the office.  I even got mad when that guy threw a shoe at him.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Brokeback White House



Need some new material old girl...  Years old.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Any questions?



Yeah, where do you get this old stale stuff?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Can I get a witness in da Houz? One two three.. Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Witness in da houz..  Uh huh..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Change you can believe in!


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

I've never disrespected the office no matter who the occupant was. I have dual citizenship and revere the Presidency and any Prime Minister and the Queen.

But this was a joke. A rodeo comedy skit. Unless we've all just become radical Islamists our top office holders are always going to be the butt of jokes. It comes with the territory. 

This thread is hysterical showing how many people are getting their panties in a wad over a freaking rodeo clown. 

I love it. Chris Matthews is probably sobbing in a bathroom stall right now wondering if he can face is viewers tonight on the heels of a rodeo clown "dissing" Obama.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

Weird...


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Change you can believe in!



You keep this shit up and I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I've never disrespected the office no matter who the occupant was. I have dual citizenship and revere the Presidency and any Prime Minister and the Queen.
> 
> But this was a joke. A rodeo comedy skit. Unless we've all just become radical Islamists our top office holders are always going to be the butt of jokes. It comes with the territory.
> 
> ...




Libruls and their joke- "*Disrespect the Office," and in the same breath when it comes to BUBBA THE CIGAR, these same Zombies state about defiling the office, "So what.. it's no big deal.. WHO CARES?" * Don't buy in to their junk lines Tiny.. this is nothing more than a big fat liberal hysterical hissy fit because their god has been shamed on national television.. LMFAO


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I've never disrespected the office no matter who the occupant was. I have dual citizenship and revere the Presidency and any Prime Minister and the Queen.
> 
> But this was a joke. A rodeo comedy skit. Unless we've all just become radical Islamists our top office holders are always going to be the butt of jokes. It comes with the territory.
> 
> ...



Of course you haven't..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Any questions?



  Every time I see that photo of obama cycling? All I can hear is the ringa ding,ringa ding sound of a little kids handlebar bell.
  All thats missing is a pink plastic basket on the front.

  Classic dork......


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 12, 2013)

He should be plowed-into by a bull. 
He's a horrible dictator, er... selected, er... President


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Weird...



Do you add any value to these forums? 
Of course not. 
You're a blithering idiot. 
Seriously.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Indeed but the ghetto entertainers be thwy singers or comedians CONSTANTLY did skits or tunes degrading Bush. 
Selective liberal outrage


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Weird...
> ...



A lot more than you do you old drunk.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Well...it would be to those arresting the rodeo clowns.  They WERE arrested, right?   If not, doesn't seem to be a 1st Amendment infraction.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo.
> 
> I saw it earlier and ignored it as I don't agree with it.  Anyone who has seen a bull stomp a cowboy or gore one with his horns knows that it is no laughing matter.
> 
> ...



Yes.   It is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Any Rodeos in AriZONA?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top.  imo.
> ...



Run the comparison for us...with links.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> What a great message to teach our youth. " Disrespect your President in addition to disagreeing with him.  There is absolutely no difference at all."



Respect is passé.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




You don't watch foreign films?  My, how xenophobic of you.  One would have expected you to CELEBRATE MULTICULTURALISM and DIVERSITY.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Was the bull a racist for attack Obama Clown?





Nope.   Reactionary Liberals are unconcerned about Black on Black violence.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> they weren't even upset over this, and this was while she running for Vice President



First time I've seen that picture.  Did you take it?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> If Obama had a son he would look like a rodeo clown.





This is my choice for Best of Thread.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I support American films made in America.

Why do you hate America?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama had a son he would look like a rodeo clown.
> ...



I actually thought it was funny too.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Probably as many as there are in California.  I like going the the Annual Gay Rodeo in Lakeside, myself.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> It is always a bad sign when commercial culture starts to exploit the political environment. That is what killed television news, and gave us Fox and MSN. I've seen it before, when the extreme left leaning movie, "Easy Rider" came out around 1970. The Right wing folks walked out of the theaters in droves, and the left wing folks actually left the movie in shock and tears when the movie ended with some redneck shooting Peter Fonda with a shotgun at the end of the movie.
> 
> It did not help the political climate of the day, which was sumerized as hippies vs. hardhats.





What a stupid post.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2013)

Has Al Sharpton claimed anyones civil rights were violated yet?


----------



## RandallFlagg (Aug 12, 2013)

hortysir said:


> When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> 
> We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess



Yes sir. When Bush was burned in effigy outside the White House - where was the outrage by the media? Nowhere to be found.

A friend of mine (who lives in Kansas City) sent me the article. The nazi media types are wringing their collective hands and gnashing their teeth at the "outrage".  Scolding all who read that irrelevant rag and preaching how "KKK" it was.

Again, where was the outrage when Bush was burned in effigy outside the White House?

Yeah, that's what I thought.

Screw Barry


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





Frankly, when Government Abuses Its Power, as the Obama Admin has done, I think it is the duty of Every Patriot to ridicule those in power as frequently and vociferously as possible.

Ridicule is a great weapon to use against those who wish to silence us.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

ZOMG!!! What if someone made a video of this and showed it in the Middle East?  Would any of our Embassies be safe?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

nice bait OP.  "White crowd" *wink*


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...





I have to give him props for dragging NASCAR into it...now just wait for an NRA mention!  Oh, and some leftoid should smear Wal-Mart too.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Correct. The left treats that clown as though he is some sort of god. He is NOT. Or, as Glenn Beck responded today:

Glenn Beck responded to the controversy on radio Monday, excoriating the national figures who unequivocally condemned the clown, saying the president is not God or Mohammed and that Americans are allowed to mock him.

&#8220;Stop treating [President Obama] like God,&#8221; Beck declared.  &#8220;I apologize to those on the left, to assume that you would treat God with any respect&#8230;Stop treating him like he&#8217;s the prophet Mohammed.&#8221;

He suggested the lawmakers who can&#8217;t tolerate the mockery pick up a copy of the United States Constitution.

If the Left can burn Bush in effigy, then don't be so damned "hurt" when someone makes fun of your poseur president. Get used to it you liberals.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



when the libs do it they call it satire.  when the right does it the libs call it disrespect or when obama is involved, racism


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> ...



He was?

Gotta link?

Seems we remember things a little differently.

When Bush was criticized by the Dixie Chicks, Clear Channel banned them.

Dixie Chicks axed by Clear Channel - Jacksonville Business Journal

When Bill Maher said the hijackers showed bravery which was directly against the Bush meme, his show was axed.

Politically Incorrect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just recently there was a dust up about using a likeness of Bush's head on a pike. The scene was purged from the telecast and dvd.

Fake Head of George Bush in ?Game of Thrones? Sparks Ire - ABC News

Seems that criticizing Bush has consequences.


----------



## NLT (Aug 12, 2013)

I thought our first gay president would enjoy playing with the bulls


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

Ahh the old "stop treating Obama like a god" meme.  Always makes for great theater and reverse psych technique used by teenage girls since 1974


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ZOMG!!! What if someone made a video of this and showed it in the Middle East?  Would any of our Embassies be safe?



Naw..radicals all over the globe have the same agenda.

They hate Obama.

They'd love this. Like you folks do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 12, 2013)

Man,

Isn't living in a free country grand?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Man,
> 
> Isn't living in a free country grand?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



The Dixie who?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it.  It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.
> 
> 
> Rodeo Clown Dresses As President Obama at Mo. State Fair « CBS St. Louis
> ...



It's only racist when the ****** gets it.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_JOGmXpe5I]Blazing Saddles - Nobody move or ... - YouTube[/ame]

It couldn't possibly b/c obama is a tyrant and MO is a red state

no, that couldn't be it


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> At least this guy has some respect.
> "Missouri Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder, a Republican, tweeted late Sunday afternoon that the Missouri State Fair celebrates Missouri and our people. I condemn the actions disrespectful to POTUS the other night. We are better than this.



If it was tweeted, it must be true.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...




Why would I say it if I couldn't back it up?

George W Bush burns in effigy (Washington DC) - YouTube

http://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.&fp=fa97296cbde8899b&q=kill+bush+pictures


----------



## NLT (Aug 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yippie Kai yay Bodey going to the rodeo


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> If Obama had a son he would look like a rodeo clown.



Covered in Skittles.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Seriously? 

Got like a news article or something?

I mean..for the record.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I've never disrespected the office no matter who the occupant was. I have dual citizenship and revere the Presidency and any Prime Minister and the Queen.
> ...



Not even in the 60's when I was a young lib. And ran with serious left wingers and party animals.

 Maybe it's because my parents took me to the WH way back then and the sense of history just oozes from the home of the people. It is magnificent. It is a solemn experience. 

I was almost not allowed in first visit because I was wearing culottes and there was a dress code. 

I've crawled thru Washington DC with my dad in those days on our vacations. We did the Needle together.  We walked up together. I thought he was going to stroke. We took the elevator down. 

A lot of good times looking back but as a kid it was OMG we're going to Arlington again?
My Mom and my Baba sobbing at the eternal flame as I tried to still keep trying to look cool as a teenager?

Yeah you bet I have always respected the Office. And Washington. The home of true freedom. The city on the hill.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2013)

Non-story folks...


----------



## RandallFlagg (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Google

"For the record".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I never implied anything.  I merely pointed out the danger and you're attempt to derail what I meant in 1st reply.  I suppose there is no point in pointing out that you are the one being dishonest here.  

If you were honest you'd have to admit I'm right.   Carry on.  

- Jeremiah


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Ah, so you have a couple guys in a back alley burning something..not an full blown public event supported in part by taxes..right?

I can see how you see they are similar.

Totally.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sallow, today is opposite day so yeah they are the same.  Every other day tho...


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm really enjoying seeing Shallow make a Supersized Fool of himself today.  Heckuva job!


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 12, 2013)

The important thing to remember here is that a red neck asshole got his ass kicked by a bull.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> I'm really enjoying seeing Shallow make a Supersized Fool of himself today.  Heckuva job!



even bloomberg wants to ban him now


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> The important thing to remember here is that a red neck asshole got his ass kicked by a bull.





You're just showing your complete ignorance of rodeo clowns and rodeos in general, bub.

It takes a very skillful cowboy to be a rodeo clown - the trick is to be chased and not caught, which is what happened in this circumstance.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > The important thing to remember here is that a red neck asshole got his ass kicked by a bull.
> ...



Rodeos are for assholes.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I get it that people are angry over Obama's actions as president ( so am I ) but this is over the top. imo. 
*
I saw it earlier and ignored it as I don't agree with it. Anyone who has seen a bull stomp a cowboy or gore one with his horns knows that it is no laughing matter*. 

Rodeos are a family affair. Lots of children present. Is this the message we want to give our children? *That it is alright in the name of comedy to depict the stomping of a president by a bull*? 

Yes you did imply it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

Webster definition of word depict ( which is the word I chose to use ) in my statement.  

depict:  to represent in words or a picture


There is no mention of the word implication in the definition of depict.  

Nice try.  No cigar. 

-Jeri


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> These thin skin Democrats need to get a life.



They tried to score some sympathy points for Obama.

Play their 47 thousandth race card of the current administration...

And it blew up in their collective faces...again.

Obama and the liberals good like a bunch of thin skinned boobs.

But don't worry,  tomorrow they'll have even MORE Klan references,  and some white sheets and a lynchin' in there to boot.

That's how propagandists work.

If at first they don't succeed telling you how you should feel,  they tell you again,  with more emphasis.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> The important thing to remember here is that a red neck asshole got his ass kicked by a bull.



Would have been much funnier though if it had actually been Obama getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



That's what all the wimps say.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Webster definition of word depict ( which is the word I chose to use ) in my statement.
> 
> depict:  to represent in words or a picture
> 
> ...



Depiction also includes video.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

well this should make you all happy..
high fives all around...pathetic

SNIP:
National Crisis Averted: Rodeo Clown Who Wore Obama Mask Banned For Life By Missouri State Fair&#8230;


Update to this story.



I think now is the time for a national conversation on racist rodeo clowns.


SEDALIA, Mo. (KSDK) - The rodeo clown who donned an Obama mask during a show at the Missouri State Fair over the weekend has been permanently banned from performer there ever again.

In a statement released to the media Monday afternoon, the commission apologized again for the rodeo clown&#8217;s actions and said they were inappropriate and not keeping with the fair&#8217;s standards.

The commission unanimously voted to ratify a decision by Missouri State Fair Director Mark Wolfe to ban the rodeo clown who wore the mask.  The clown was not identified.

Albert S. Watkins, attorney for Mark Ficken, the rodeo announcer at the Missouri State Fair, said the clown went off script and was the one who made the controversial comments about the president.

A witness who provided NewsChannel 5 with video and pictures of the clown claimed the announcer &#8220;whipped the audience into a lather&#8221; by repeatedly asking attendees if they wanted to see &#8220;Obama run down by a bull.&#8221;

Weasel Zippers | Scouring the bowels of the internet | Weasel Zippers


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Webster definition of word depict ( which is the word I chose to use ) in my statement.
> ...



You're reaching and you know it.  Enough said.  

-J.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> well this should make you all happy..
> high fives all around...pathetic
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Pathetic is right.  Every president has been parodied in some fashion.  But this asshole gets a pass.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> well this should make you all happy..
> high fives all around...pathetic
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Welcome to Obama the Great Land. Unfreaking real. 

Just wow.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Bull riding is a very popular sport and the people who go to rodeos are the salt of the earth.  Great people.  You don't like rodeos because it reminds you of what you're not.  Someone with enough backbone to get on a 2000 lb plus Bull and ride him out.  That is cowboy tough, darlin', not Mr. Clean with an earring in his ear cleaning toilet bowls.  

 Now if you ever grow a backbone - just come on down to my ranch and I'll put you on mine.  He'll give you the ride of your life.  

-Jeri


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Can we get the name/names of the commissioner and the board of directors who fired the rodeo clown?

I think we should know who they are.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> well this should make you all happy..
> high fives all around...pathetic
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Great.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Can this man be legally fired?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > well this should make you all happy..
> ...



I never thought you could sink this low. Color me surprised truly.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...





You're projecting, sugar pop.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Sarah is  black.  Zerobama is her MAN!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> well this should make you all happy..
> high fives all around...pathetic
> 
> SNIP:
> ...





And we're One Step Closer to the Totalitarian Paradise that Our Dear Leader so desires...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

hortysir said:


> When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> 
> We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess



First Tea Party I went to (at Tom's Farms in Corona) put both Bush and McCain's heads on a stick....

I did clap for that - they also ran a Schwarzenegger doll through a giant paper shredder..

Good times..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Can this man be legally fired?



Dunno, but the IRS is auditing him and the NSA has a drone circling his house....


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Can this man be legally fired?
> ...



IOU + rep when I can.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Can this man be legally fired?



Probably.  Right to work states also mean an employee serves at the pleasure of his/her employer.  I doubt rodeo clowns have a union, so they're on their own.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> I'm really enjoying seeing Shallow make a Supersized Fool of himself today.  Heckuva job!



Got the day off from watching foreign films?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really enjoying seeing Shallow make a Supersized Fool of himself today.  Heckuva job!
> ...



Get back to work.

In your case..that would be in front of a doughnut shop as the bank 2 doors down was getting robbed.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Can this man be legally fired?
> ...



You got it bang on the money. I'm going to owe you rep. I'm getting the "you must spread it around" thingy again. 

What I want though is the list of the people on the board that fired that rodeo clown. I want all their names. 

I want to put all their names out there. Let's go big. I have no problem doing this shit. I've had it with idiots who cave like this.

It was a joke and look what the knee jerk morons did.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Can this man be legally fired?
> ...



More than happy to start not only a charity for him. But try to get him other gigs starring as "Obama the Clown".

I say he has a big future ahead of him.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



You go girl.

Get that guy some gigs.

Pretty sure any bar or hall flying the "Stars and Bars" will snap him up.

Pronto!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > well this should make you all happy..
> ...


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

What's the difference between this situation and those who mock Mohammed? 

The clown gets to live. America. What has happened to you?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



political correctness is killing this country along with the whiny Obama babies..


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Big boo boo for the President and Sallow and crew get all bent out of shape that someone mocked their President and Messiah. 



Man you guys have flushed yourself today.

Now getting the guy gigs, I'm into making some extra money right now. 

And there are a lot of rodeos both sides of the border. I used to get bands gigs for a living;  why not?. I'm thinking of tracking the guy down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> What's the difference between this situation and those who mock Mohammed?
> 
> The clown gets to live. America. What has happened to you?



Don't be so sure - the NBPP is on the case...

Shallow and the boys might put an end to this clown, burn a Crescent moon of his lawn and string him up...


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



It's not just PC anymore though. 

Obama has his goons on the move at every turn. No doubt every board member of the Missouri State Fair thought "oh shit the IRS will audit me if I don't fire the rodeo clown".

State of fear. The land of Obamanation. 

It's actually come to pass.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



The bar just needs the room to accomodate the bull (shit).


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



There are tons.

And they make about the same salaries as say Carnies and Carnival folk.

They are  worth their weight in Chewin' tabbacy!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Well..if you were talking about Bush..you'd be right.

Charlie Rangel, who foolishly floated the idea of a draft..got audited.

And the NAACP who foolishly criticized Bush..got audited.

I am sure you can name a political audit during the Obama administration.

Go -


----------



## Sallow (Aug 12, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between this situation and those who mock Mohammed?
> ...



That's more what you are into.

Except you use a cross.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

*tip of the day*

the rodeo clown dressed as obama

is a dummy 

literally a dummy 

propped up by a broom 

--LOL


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

You guys are cheering on someone getting fired for just mocking Obama.

Truly you fellow Hannity hamsters have hit a new low. You really have.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's more what you are into.



Nah, never been a democrat, spunky.



> Except you use a cross.



Gee Shallow - you're clever....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *tip of the day*
> 
> the rodeo clown dressed as obama
> 
> ...



Omfg the things Joe Biden will do for Obama

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

"A rodeo stunt at the Missouri State Fair has come under criticism after a  clown donned a Barack Obama mask and stuck a broom up his backside."

Rodeo clown, announcers mock Obama at Missouri State Fair | WTKR.com


Can you read that and not lol?  

Poor guy.

He broke the 11th commandment...Thou Shall NOT Mock the Liberal Messiah...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2013)

Has the left accused the bull of being racist yet?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *tip of the day*
> 
> the rodeo clown dressed as obama
> 
> ...



Oh I hope that's true. But I've just pulled up an NBC report on the "clown" I can't even believe I am typing this  being banned from being a clown at rodeos.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Has the left accused the bull of being racist yet?



Not that I've seen so far. But the night is still young.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

CNN headline

Rodeo clown mocks Obama at Missouri State Fair. No shit. 

* Rodeo clown mocks Obama at Missouri State Fair*

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...0.0....0...1c.1.24.serp..8.3.2419.W0mJpUg7N3o

Oh your press should be so ashamed. What a batch of nancy boys.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *tip of the day*
> ...



it is true it is a rodeo prop 

and there was no mumbling with his lips 

the other hands adjusted the dummies collar and jacket 

here is another view 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIM4nxvepGI]Rodeo clown's Obama stunt at Missouri State Fair (1 of 2) - YouTube[/ame]

more will become available 

best part the guy announcing is Mark Ficken his hobby is rodeo association president

his professional life ??????

he is the *superintendent of Booneville public schools *

whats up with that 

--LOL

i smell a rat


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes its racist and yes is typical of a backward place like Missouri

BUT

Let's get a little perspective here. 

Every single prez has been made fun of and had caricatures made of him by his enemies. Are any of you old enough to remember Vaughn Meader's parodies of JFK? Look it up.

While you're at it, look up political satire and op/ed cartooning going all the way back to our first president. 

If you want to do harm to these asshole racists, ignore them.  And, really, that's all they're worth.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2013)

A bull running down someone impersonating a bullshitter there is a certain irony in that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *tip of the day*
> ...



you would think Mark Ficken superintendent of the Bonnerville public school 

would have more PC then that


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *tip of the day*
> ...



Link please.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yes its racist and yes is typical of a backward place like Missouri
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



yeah you're doing a fine job of ignoring them...your hateful thread about the tee potters was IGNORING them.....we try and ignore you all time..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> A bull running down someone impersonating a bullshitter there is a certain irony in that.



they say 

if the clown shoe fits wear it


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > It is always a bad sign when commercial culture starts to exploit the political environment. That is what killed television news, and gave us Fox and MSN. I've seen it before, when the extreme left leaning movie, "Easy Rider" came out around 1970. The Right wing folks walked out of the theaters in droves, and the left wing folks actually left the movie in shock and tears when the movie ended with some redneck shooting Peter Fonda with a shotgun at the end of the movie.
> ...



I agree, Boedicca, and have often wondered why you bother to post them.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



I guess that makes Jewel a HUGE asshole being she married one of the top bull riders in the country..  They must be rednecks too.. You dumb libruls step in it every time..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Jewel Gets Married! - Weddings, Jewel : People.com

Dumbazz libs


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, folks, I have been at work all day, and I see that this thread has turned into just another Right wing circle jerk, where they find that, with the right bait, they can troll way past their legal limit. There is no purpose to the last 28 pages other than to toss out insults of the worst kind to liberals. There is no intellengent discussion, just grade school taunts and juvienile name calling. Everything past page 2 is pretty much infantile rants and razzing. I'm surprised that nobody has said, "neiner, neiner, neiner!" yet. I'm off to find some intelligent conversation.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS Al Sharpton of MSNBC is demanding Eric Holder and the DOJ begin a investigation of the bull for a possible hate crime. If the DOJ refuses to investigate Sharpton has promised to organize a were not bullshitting about this protest march.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yes its racist and yes is typical of a backward place like Missouri
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



Luddy, the only poster to ever prove himself a fool in one posting.


That's just so awesome


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2013)

The difference between Obama and other President is that other Presidents were mere American mortals, while Obama is Lord, Savior, Daddy and male Head of household to all good Progressive Boys and Girls


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The differnce between Obama and other President is that other Presidents were mere American mortals, while Obama is Lord, Savior, Daddy an male Head of household to all good Progressive Boys and Girls



nice avatar


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> BREAKING NEWS Al Sharpton of MSNBC is demanding Eric Holder and the DOJ begin a investigation of the bull for a possible hate crime. If the DOJ refuses to investigate Sharpton has promised to organize a were not bullshitting about this protest march.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 12, 2013)

hortysir said:


> When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> 
> We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess



"When one is a racist, they see race in everything."

Nominated for stupid comment of the month.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

the left seemed not so outraged by the bush dummies at rodeos 

The big white gate flew open. The bull came out bucking. The rider flopped from side to side and the bullfighters held back, letting the bull make his moves until the rider dropped off. Licciardello crouched in a heavily padded barrel, a human target should the bull decide to charge. Hawkins waited near the barrel, holding his big inner tube. A dummy with a George Bush mask stood beside the clown, propped up by a broomstick.&#8220;&#8230;

&#8230;&#8221;.J. Hawkins rolled out the big inner tube, and the bull lowered his head, shot forward and launched into the tube, sending it bounding down the center of the arena. The crowd cheered. Then the bull saw the George Bush dummy.

He tore into it, sending the rubber mask flying halfway across the sand as he turned toward the fence, sending cowboys scrambling up the fence rails, hooking one with his horn and tossing him off the fence.&#8221;

A Rodeo Veteran Takes Bull By The Horns Jimmy Lee Walker Makes His Comeback In A Young Man's Game. - Philly.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *tip of the day*
> ...



yup a dummy alright 

*A photo surfaced Tuesday depicting clowns taking down a dummy with a Barrack Obama mask at a recent rodeo*



OBAMA RODEO CONTROVERSY | River Valley News - KHBS Home


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yes its racist and yes is typical of a backward place like Missouri
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



So it's racist

OK

BFD

-Geaux


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 12, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Yes its racist and yes is typical of a backward place like Missouri
> ...


Poor Luddly. Every day Obama is in office, it's a full moon in his world.


----------



## rdean (Aug 12, 2013)

hortysir said:


> When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> 
> We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess



Bush was the most popular president in US History.  He convinced Democrats to sign on to the Iraq fiasco.  If only Democrats hated him as much as Republicans hate Obama, thousands of Americans might be alive and tens of thousands not maimed for life.  And Republicans are proud of what they did to those young Americans.  Tragic.


----------



## rdean (Aug 12, 2013)

And Republicans say I'm the racist.

stuck on a broom that descended from his backside.

"The state fair is funded by taxpayer dollars, and is supposed to be a place where we can all bring our families and celebrate the state that we love," she said. "But the young Missourians who witnessed this stunt learned exactly the wrong lesson about political discourse, that somehow it's ever acceptable to, in a public event, disrespect, taunt, and joke about harming the president of our great nation."

Rodeo clown mocks Obama at Missouri State Fair - CNN.com

Republicans teaching their children how to treat "black men".  You gotta love it.  They are who they are.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am confused.
The rodeo clown I see is not in Missouri.
He is in Washington DC.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it. It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.
> 
> 
> Rodeo Clown Dresses As President Obama at Mo. State Fair « CBS St. Louis
> ...


 Uh-oh, the FBI will be out in force getting pictures of the event. They will  be putting switches in their IRS stockings for Christmas. Ohhhhhmmmmm...


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

Do rodeo bulls profile clowns?


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> And Republicans say I'm the racist.
> 
> stuck on a broom that descended from his backside.
> 
> ...


That is not so. People hate Obama because he raises taxes on white people and gives his people a free ride with the sweat of other people's brows. 

So the folks had a couple of laughs.

That really brings out the old curmudgeon in you rdean.

Tissue?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> I am confused.
> The rodeo clown I see is not in Missouri.
> He is in Washington DC.









  ZING!  


Although that clown is way to elitist to ever associate with rodeo.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> ...



It's actually TQM to be able to recognize it.  Projection 101. You see it daily on the boards.

* "When one is a racist, they see race in everything."*

This post is perfect by hortysir. He caught it and nailed it. And by the way, hortysir is one of the finest posters I have ever come across.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> And Republicans say I'm the racist.
> 
> stuck on a broom that descended from his backside.
> 
> ...




Right,  it's only appropriate when a Republican is mocked in public...


Got it.


The indestructible 2008 race card...no matter how many times it's played,  it never wears out...


----------



## Luissa (Aug 12, 2013)

Missourian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > And Republicans say I'm the racist.
> ...



It's not right for any President to be mocked in that way, especially when it isn't a political event.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I disagree

-Geaux


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Has anyone contacted the AG yet to see if the rodeo clown or the bull violated Obama's civil rights?
> 
> Come on. Let's really max this. Take it to the limit!!!!



No one's civil right have been violated, and if this were a privately funded rodeo, there would be nothing to say about it other than it is crass and childish. BUT, this was not a private rodeo. A State Fair is funded by taxpayer dollars. It is a violation of taxpayer's hard earned dollars being used to for partisan hackery that shows utter contempt for the Commander in Chief of the United States of America and our nation. It is as UN patriotic as it gets.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone contacted the AG yet to see if the rodeo clown or the bull violated Obama's civil rights?
> ...




So let me get this straight:   freedom of expression and First Amendment rights are not allowed at taxpayer funded events?

Thanks for clearing up the state of Obama's Amerikka.

BTW...I bet there is an admission charge to the fair....


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone contacted the AG yet to see if the rodeo clown or the bull violated Obama's civil rights?
> ...



has Obama ever did anything on our dime we can disagree with?


----------



## namvet (Aug 12, 2013)

luv that broom shoved up his ass LMFAO !!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 12, 2013)

Liberals might whine about the clown but what they cannot change are the cheers of the crowd.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2013)

awesome story!!!


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Sure, you right wing scum have the right to desecrate our nation. It is who and what you scum really are. But at a State Fair it is an insult to the taxpayers, many of whom support and respect our President and the office. You right wing scum always TALK about protecting taxpayers, but only when it serves your agenda.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2013)

no vid = gay


----------



## boedicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...




Oh.I.See

Now that Obama is President, we're no longer allowed to Speak Truth To Power.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...




Oh GAWD!!!

Far lefties ..... such faggots........they jump off a 100 foot fucking cliff if somebody is offended.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



[youtube]zeVPUaxah6A[/youtube]​


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

LMFAO The bull is a fucking racist!!! Hahahaha Blackhawk, too funny..


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 12, 2013)

Blackhawk FTMFW!!!


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



And just HOW is what this moron did speaking truth to power? What he did was un-patriotic and crass.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



The 'I know you are but what am I' reply...Grown ups believe what this clown did was wrong. But the immature turds like you think it is cool.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> LMFAO The bull is a fucking racist!!! Hahahaha Blackhawk, too funny..



I have to admit I'm highly proud of that one.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone contacted the AG yet to see if the rodeo clown or the bull violated Obama's civil rights?
> ...



Show me law that backs up your assertion.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 12, 2013)

Gotta love the OWS!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3zQy2utu38#at=62]Dallas Police Arrest Bobblehead Bush & Cheney @ Dallas, Texas - YouTube"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3zQy2utu38#at=62]Dallas Police Arrest Bobblehead Bush & Cheney @ Dallas, Texas - YouTube[/ame]

Two Protesters Wearing Giant Bush-Cheney Masks Were Arrested Outside SMU Today (Updated with Video) - Dallas - News - Unfair Park


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Gotta love the OWS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, they WERE calling for them to be arrested.


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2013)

I adore that particular  bull....  some do have a sixth sense.....

Nature always knows.... you can not fool Nature.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



omg what part of *Its a fucking clown don't you get?*

I cant believe what you just posted. 

*What this clown did was wrong*

Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Death Threats Against Bush at Protests Ignored for Years

You asked sorry, but inside you'll find:

_A protester with a sign saying Kill Bush and advocating that the White House be bombed, at the March 18, 2007 anti-war rally in San Francisco.

Save Mother Earth, Kill Bush says this sign from a November 20, 2003 protest. 

Im here to kill Bush (shoot me) reads this protest sign (location unknown). 

A sign showing Bush being shot in the head, at the March 15, 2008 anti-war rally in Los Angeles. 

Bush being beheaded by a guillotine, at an Obama campaign rally, Denver, October 26, 2008.

Protesters call for Bush to be beheaded with a guillotine, at a protest against Bushs second inauguration, January 20, 2005, in New York.

*Bush being burned in effigy, at a November 3, 2004 post-election anti-Bush rally in San Francisco. *

Bush being lynched by an American flag at a rally in New York on September 19, 2006_

Many more treats inside at the link


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...




That clown was a genius  ...GOD BLESS HIM  FOREVER!


----------



## hortysir (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats some funny shit!!
> ...



Say no Evil, Fuck no Evil, and Employ no Evil?


----------



## Camp (Aug 12, 2013)

Dumb ass's. Dem's are Branding Republican party as the party of and for racist. Perception is everything. Everytime an incident like this occurs they will jump on it and use it. Doesn't matter how innocent it is. Doesn't matter if it is just a few people being foolish. They like to rile up their base just like everyone else. It makes noise and puts thoughts in peoples head. The "Republicans are racist" message is sticking and will be difficult to get rid of when voting time comes. Dem's know they have to get huge numbers of minorities to the polls. This helps them. Defending this kind of thing helps them.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm starting to lose it....honest. This is so fucking stupid I'm getting to the point I am at a loss for words.


----------



## Connery (Aug 12, 2013)

Obama riding his steed, no bull would accept him.


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2013)

Connery said:


> Obama riding steering his steed, no bull would accept him.




HAhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   LOL   ..........  ass**** on ass


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 12, 2013)

bodecea said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love the OWS!
> ...



Tongue in cheek noted.


----------



## Connery (Aug 12, 2013)

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Obama riding steering his steed, no bull would accept him.
> ...




^^^^


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> Dumb ass's. Dem's are Branding Republican party as the party of and for racist. Perception is everything. Everytime an incident like this occurs they will jump on it and use it. Doesn't matter how innocent it is. Doesn't matter if it is just a few people being foolish. They like to rile up their base just like everyone else. It makes noise and puts thoughts in peoples head. The "Republicans are racist" message is sticking and will be difficult to get rid of when voting time comes. Dem's know they have to get huge numbers of minorities to the polls. This helps them. Defending this kind of thing helps them.



Oh hells bells they've done that shit for forever. Fuck them. Pardon my french. Too many R's have bought into shit like you are spewing.

Instead of calling the race baiters out too many R's have caved and gone "ok"

No more.


----------



## rdean (Aug 12, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > And Republicans say I'm the racist.
> ...



Blue states are donor states.  Surely you know that by now.  And we are paying the lowest taxes in 60 years.  You know that too, right?


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2013)

I mean why is it that the Leader That Leads from Behind....from the buttocks so to speak ...why is it that some think he is Untouchable???

He Is NOT. 

not by  a long shot.... even bulls can recognize the likes of him...and    they hate him  too  bless their innocent  souls .


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it.  It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.
> 
> 
> Rodeo Clown Dresses As President Obama at Mo. State Fair « CBS St. Louis
> ...



some dumb-shit assholes will read "race" into anything...

the rodeo was attended by rural folks, whom I 'spect were 90+% conservative...

and no fans of Obama because of his politics, not because of the shade of his skin...


I imagine a similar gathering of libs would have hooted and hollered and clapped for a clown in a GWB mask back when GWB was president...


----------



## hortysir (Aug 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



And we're spending and borrowing more than, what....for-fucking-ever???


----------



## Luissa (Aug 12, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Then I feel bad for you.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 12, 2013)

skye said:


> I mean why is it that the Leader That Leads from Behind....from the buttocks so to speak ...why is it that some think he is Untouchable???
> 
> He Is NOT.
> 
> not by  a long shot.... even bulls can recognize the likes of him...and    they hate him  too  bless their innocent  souls .



It has nothing to do with being untouchable. This was a non political family event... Not the place for it. 
You are obviously too stupid to realize that.


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I mean why is it that the Leader That Leads from Behind....from the buttocks so to speak ...why is it that some think he is Untouchable???
> ...



Stupid?

and you are Einstein reincarnated?

no need to get personal dear.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a fucking rodeo clown. OMG. I'm really going to lose it in a minute.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Luissa said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I mean why is it that the Leader That Leads from Behind....from the buttocks so to speak ...why is it that some think he is Untouchable???
> ...



Who made it a non political family event? Come on now. Who made *that rule?*

What rodeo comedy rules are there luissa?  Who makes the rodeo comedy rules that I never knew existed?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 13, 2013)

Non political family event.....

Anyone remember how Code Pink tormented the children of service men going to the White House?

Any fucking pardon my french liberal remember that one?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> These rednecks have some strange sense of humor.  This reminds me of when Palin put targets on Gabby Giffords territory and then she got shot by one of their extreme and obsessed fans.
> 
> They're so funny, aren't they?



What do you expect from a bunch of losers.  They can't win elections, their candidates are "real clowns" and their party is in disarray.  The only thing that cheers them up is making fun of Obama, while they dig their grave deeper.  Yahoo!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 13, 2013)

*Missouri bans rodeo clown doing Obama bull stunt from performing at further state fair events.*  And this was a bi-partison agreement between both democratic and republican leaders that this was in bad taste, and unworthy of Missouri:

Missouri bans rodeo clown who wore Obama mask from state fairs

So, it seems that only the outlyer right wing nuts think that this was a good idea.

OoooKay!


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> *Missouri bans rodeo clown doing Obama bull stunt from performing at further state fair events.*And this was a bi-partison agreement between both democrat and republican leaders that this was in bad taste, and unworthy of Missouri:
> 
> Missouri bans rodeo clown who wore Obama mask from state fairs
> 
> ...



Whats the difference between democrats and radical islamists now. Nothing. 



Next up political cartoons. 

I know. Lets sanction the Danes. Give er libs.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> *Missouri bans rodeo clown doing Obama bull stunt from performing at further state fair events.*  And this was a bi-partison agreement between both democratic and republican leaders that this was in bad taste, and unworthy of Missouri:
> 
> Missouri bans rodeo clown who wore Obama mask from state fairs
> 
> ...



YAY!

You got a rodeo clown fired. OMG. You didn't get him beheaded. Isn't that the next step for you?

*BEHEAD THE RODEO CLOWN PLEASE THE MASTER*


----------



## theHawk (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> *Missouri bans rodeo clown doing Obama bull stunt from performing at further state fair events.*  And this was a bi-partison agreement between both democratic and republican leaders that this was in bad taste, and unworthy of Missouri:
> 
> Missouri bans rodeo clown who wore Obama mask from state fairs
> 
> ...



What business do representatives have with rodeo clowns?

Are they going to do the same for everyone that puts on a Nixon or Reagan mask?


I guess freedom of expression, especially that of policital expression, is going the way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 13, 2013)

Ban Obama Masks!

Must protect the Prophet!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> ...





obama fluffer gets cut by the truth


----------



## Luissa (Aug 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Non political family event.....
> 
> Anyone remember how Code Pink tormented the children of service men going to the White House?
> 
> Any fucking pardon my french liberal remember that one?



And that was horrible. 
Do you want to act like them?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



When it was funded by the county.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2013)

Isn't freedom awesome?


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Are you aware that clown are REAL people? Do you know that cartoon characters are not real?

People from BOTH sides agree it was wrong.

Clown banned from Missouri State Fair amid outrage over Obama act

 The Missouri State Fair imposed a lifetime ban on the rodeo clown whose depiction of Obama getting charged by a bull was widely criticized by Democratic and Republican officials alike.

The rodeo clown won't be allowed to participate or perform at the fair again. Fair officials say they're also reviewing whether to take any action against the Missouri Rodeo Cowboy Association, the contractor responsible for Saturday's event.

&#8220;The performance by one of the rodeo clowns at Saturday&#8217;s event was inappropriate and disrespectful, and does not reflect the opinions or standards of the Missouri State Fair,&#8221; the statement read. &#8220;We strive to be a family friendly event and regret that Saturday&#8217;s rodeo badly missed that mark.&#8221;

Condemnation came from both sides of the aisle.

Republican Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder weighed in in a series of Twitter posts. Kinder said he loved the fair and planned to attend but said the clown&#8217;s performance reflected poorly on the state.

&#8220;I condemn the actions disrespectful to (the president of the United States) the other night. We are better than this.&#8221;

The event organizer, the Missouri Rodeo Cowboy Association, apologized on its website, calling the act &#8220;inappropriate.&#8221;

Read more here: Clown banned from Missouri State Fair amid outrage over Obama act - KansasCity.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll make fun of the president all day long...

I'll do so to confirm that I have a thing called freedom.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



lefties will fall for anything 

the "clown" was a dummy  a prop 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*Grown ups believe what this clown did was wrong*

the clown was an inanimate object 

mark ficken superintendent of bonnerville public schools was the one doing all the talking


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Holy shit...the 'clown' is a grown man in a costume. What next from you right wing pea brains? Professional wrestling is real??


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2013)

People that want to silence this are fascist.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



now that is funny 

it surely was not the "law" when bush was in office 

and the "fake" clown was bush


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Hello? What don't you understand about private funded events vs. public (taxpayer) funded events? If this was some guy out on a street it would not be a problem.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it.  It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.
> ...



it really only depends on who is office at the time 

when bush was in office bush dummy clowns 

had been used at rodeos and the crowds cheered that as well


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I mean why is it that the Leader That Leads from Behind....from the buttocks so to speak ...why is it that some think he is Untouchable???
> ...



*This was a non political family event... Not the place for it. *

who cares 

how come one one cared when it was bush in the rodeo ring


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



no it was not 

it was a dummy a prop 

now the prop has been fired 

--LOL

OBAMA RODEO CONTROVERSY | River Valley News - KHBS Home


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> People that want to silence this are fascist.



lefties will fall for anything 

funny it happens to be Mark Ficken the superintendent of bonnerville public schools 

that was the announcer at the rodeo making all the comments 

about the obama doll


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



are you on crack cocaine 

or simply a sheeple 

bush doll clowns had been used at public rodeos as well 

-----------------

T.J. Hawkins rolled out the big inner tube, and the bull lowered his head, shot forward and launched into the tube, sending it bounding down the center of the arena. The crowd cheered. Then the bull saw the George Bush dummy.

He tore into it, sending the rubber mask flying halfway across the sand as he turned toward the fence, sending cowboys scrambling up the fence rails, hooking one with his horn and tossing him off the fence.

Walker waited.

But it had been a hot day, and bulls, like men, have moods. Jalapeno, 

A Rodeo Veteran Takes Bull By The Horns Jimmy Lee Walker Makes His Comeback In A Young Man's Game. - Philly.com


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 13, 2013)

You leftists really need to grow a pair.  On second thought, don't.  Your whining and whimpering is rather amusing!  

"Oh, they're making fun of Barack!  Oh, the horror!  Evil, eeeeevil!!"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> You leftists really need to grow a pair.  On second thought, don't.  Your whining and whimpering is rather amusing!
> 
> "Oh, they're making fun of Barack!  Oh, the horror!  Evil, eeeeevil!!"



its not their fault 

they are sheeple 

followers 

someone feeds them a highly edited video (like msnbc and zimmerman)

and a couple of stills 

and wham 

fake crisis is born 

--LOL


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I noticed that too. The clue was the broom holding it up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*I noticed that too. The clue was the broom holding it up.*

yes that is traditionally how the dummy is propped up 

there is also other video out there that 

shows the real clowns are not mumbling the dummies lips 

but rather adjusting the collar and jacket 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIM4nxvepGI]Rodeo clown's Obama stunt at Missouri State Fair (1 of 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > You leftists really need to grow a pair.  On second thought, don't.  Your whining and whimpering is rather amusing!
> ...




Fake crisis, they cry like a stuck pig.

Real scandal, they just say 'nothing to see here, move along'. 

The screeching from the left over this .... leave Barack alone!  Racist!  Racist!  Yet, all they did to discredit Bush, to mock him ... well, that's just dandy.  They're a bunch of whiney-assed crybabies.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

if anyone should be banned 

it should be race baiter Beam from  Show Me Progress

for his attempt to make honest hard working Americans look racist


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



the best you can do expose the truth 

and shed some sunlight on it


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> if anyone should be banned
> 
> it should be race baiter Beam from  Show Me Progress
> 
> for his attempt to make honest hard working Americans look racist


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Well, you should be able to produce a video..or news story or something, right?

Shoot!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



back up nine or ten posts 

and you find out i already had


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

another funny thing 

Mark Ficken (the announcer at the rodeo)

who is the superintendent of Bonnerville public schools 

has lawyered up over this 

--LOL


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




(CNN) -- A rodeo stunt at the Missouri State Fair has come under criticism after *a clown donned a Barack Obama mask *and stuck on a broom that descended from his backside.

Rodeo clown mocks Obama at Missouri State Fair - CNN.com


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




Most appropriate.  So is Zerobama.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lighten the fuck up Libberhoids.....
Just a bunch of good old boys having fun. 
Go burn an effigy of Bush-Hitler. You assholes will feel better.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



--LOL 

dude it was a dummy 

you can see it is a dummy here 

plus there has been new reports that it is a dummy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpJT9A3sB4o]Missouri State Fair 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> (CNN) -- A rodeo stunt at the Missouri State Fair has come under criticism after *a clown donned a Barack Obama mask *and stuck on a broom that descended from his backside.



He should have stuck the broom up his ass for all you gay-supporters.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

Rodeos have used presidential masks on dummies for decades.







Dummy with Bush mask on.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


 Like this?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> another funny thing
> 
> Mark Ficken (the announcer at the rodeo)
> 
> ...



Probably with good reason.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > another funny thing
> ...



he has already caught himself up in a lie 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Rodeos have used presidential masks on dummies for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what seems to be missing 

oh yeah all the freaking out by the left

--LOL


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it.  It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.
> ...



You "imagine" wrong.

I went to an event after 9/11 in Central Park where a huge video of George W. Bush was played. One moron in the audience started heckling and he was immediately shouted down by everyone else.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well tarnation!

It was wrong then, too.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Can a dummy jump out of the way?





Shameful Missouri State Fair stunt smears Obama


The taxpayer-supported Missouri State Fair got a lot of negative publicity Sunday following a report of a shameful stunt that occurred Saturday night in Sedalia.





*A rodeo clown wore a President Obama mask during bull-riding at the Missouri State Fair.*

Basically, a clown wearing a mask of President Barack Obama came out during the bull riding event at the fair. The crowd was asked if it wanted to see Obama run down by a bull. 

Things got worse from there, which doesnt surprise me, given the anti-Obama feeling among many fairgoers from rural Missouri, where Obama lost to Mitt Romney (at least 60-40 percent in much of outlying parts of state) in 2012 election.

Egged on by the crowd and the announcer, One of the clowns ran up and started bobbling the lips on the mask and the people went crazy. Finally, a bull came close enough to him that he had to move, so he jumped up and ran away to the delight of the onlookers hooting and hollering from the stands.

Obviously this is a horrible show of respect for the President of the United States at a public event at the state fair which got more than $400,000 from Missouri state taxpayers this year.

Its also borderline illegal; the U.S. Secret Service takes threats against the president seriously. While the president himself was in no danger here, its the kind of stupid activity that could give nuts ideas about harming the president.

Read more here: Shameful Missouri State Fair stunt smears Obama - KansasCity.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



--LOL

whatever 

--LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

> Ficken, who is also the Boonville school superintendent, has hired an attorney to defend against the onslaught of media reports and is arguing that his sole reference to the clown was this single statement: "Watch out for that bull Obama!"
> 
> "This is a man who was doing nothing more than expressing words of caution," Albert Watkins, the St. Louis-based attorney now representing Ficken, tells Daily RFT


. 





> "This story is replicated ad nauseum on the Internet...and tens of millions of people in seconds are exposed to a falsehood," he says. "It's proliferated to such an extent...it's nothing short of a media gang bang."



Missouri State Fair: Mark Ficken, Announcer in Obama Rodeo Scandal, Says Reports Are Wrong - St. Louis - News - Daily RFT


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Rodeos have used presidential masks on dummies for decades.
> ...



By the looks of the audience..it's no wonder more people didn't know about this..

There's like 3 people watching.

By the way..

Threatening the President of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



it was a dummy 

--LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The president is a public figure.  It is not illegal to parody him or any other public figure.  He has done the same himself.  Anybody remember 'lipstick on a pig?"


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It is a man wearing a mask.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



the dummy did not jump out of the way either 

--LOL

the real news reported that witnesses said it was a dummy


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Nope.

But it is illegal to threaten the President of the United States.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Google it...every real news source says ' Rodeo Clown Dressed As Obama'


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



More dishonesty from Shallow.  Nothing new.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

*Critics blast Missouri State Fair after rodeo clown wore President Obama mask*

From ASSOCIATED PRESS

KANSAS CITY, Mo.  A* clown wearing a President Barack Obama mask *appeared at a Missouri State Fair rodeo this weekend and the announcer asked the enthusiastic spectators if they wanted to see "Obama run down by a bull."

(Eyewitness Perry Beam)

He said another clown ran up to the one wearing the Obama mask, pretended to tickle him and played with the lips on the mask. About 15 minutes into the performance, the masked clown had to leave after a bull got too close, Beam said.

NY Post


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



that is not true at all 

"they" also said at one time that zimmerman made a racist comment to the 911 dispatch 

---------------
A photo surfaced Tuesday depicting clowns taking down a dummy with a Barrack Obama mask at a recent rodeo.


OBAMA RODEO CONTROVERSY | River Valley News - KHBS Home

show me the footage 

of the dummy jumping out of the way


----------



## Wildman (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




 not even a respectable comparison you dumbass, that is like comparing the Pearl Harbor attack to a dumpster fire.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> *Critics blast Missouri State Fair after rodeo clown wore President Obama mask*
> 
> From ASSOCIATED PRESS
> 
> ...



he is not telling the truth


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



It's a dummy, dummy.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Wildman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



Wait what?

There were more people at that event then at a shit kicker rodeo in bumfuck Missouri. A socialist gimme state.

There's only like 6 million people in that backwater.

There's over 9 million in ONE CITY in New York State.

The dumpster fire is Missouri. More like a toilet, really..

Dumbfuck.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5pHKI5y8jU]Bandy The Rodeo Clown (Moe Bandy) w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Bandy The Rodeo Clown (Moe Bandy) w/ lyrics - YouTube



the eight second ride by Chris LeDoux

an American country music singer-songwriter bronze sculptor and rodeo champion

passed 2005

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIOVSr8UOxQ]Chris LeDoux- 8 Second Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That was the actual president out there?  Damn he's stupid.  Funny it wasn't illegal when they put a Bush dummy out for the bull.



Lonestar_logic said:


> Rodeos have used presidential masks on dummies for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> In fact, it was documented back in 1994 that a dummy wearing a President George H.W. Bush mask, propped up by a broomstick, was employed as a decoy during a bull riding riding contest.



http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/08...llowed-in-94-obama-clown-banned-forever-81479


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



YOUR link...


OBAMA RODEO CONTROVERSY
UPDATED 9:39 PM CDT Jul 03, *2012*

Read more: OBAMA RODEO CONTROVERSY | River Valley News - KHBS Home

SAME source...


People outraged over rodeo stunt
*Parent says clowns stomped on Barack Obama doll*
Published  11:20 PM CDT Jul 03, *2012*






*GREENWOOD, Ark.* People in Greenwood said they are outraged after a rodeo stunt involving what resembled to be a doll of President Barack Obama.

One mother told 40/29tv the doll was brought into the arena during the rodeo at one point and that a bull tackled it.

"Once the bull tackled the dummy, one of the people said, 'Does anybody know CPR?' And one of the clowns said, 'Well, I know CPR,' and starts kicking the Obama dummy in the chest. I just know whatever you believe that was inappropriate because that was at a family event and they were basically trying to put their views on young minds you know," the mother said.

Read more: People outraged over rodeo stunt | River Valley News - KHBS Home


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

my link does not show the dummy jumping out of the way 

there two clowns running around (spider 

and dumping gasoline)

the third a dummy stands there


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> *Missouri bans rodeo clown doing Obama bull stunt from performing at further state fair events.*  And this was a bi-partison agreement between both democratic and republican leaders that this was in bad taste, and unworthy of Missouri:
> 
> Missouri bans rodeo clown who wore Obama mask from state fairs
> 
> ...



They can ban the clown, but not the feelings that led the crowd to cheer.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Naw.

It was illegal back then..too.

Only the shitkickers did nothing about it.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It is not illegal to parody the president.  And having a dummy run over by a bull is not an attempt nor a threat on the president's life.  If it were, we would already be reading where the people involved had been arrested.


----------



## laughinReaper (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This some funny stuff and it is all over the internet tonight. Liberals are flying mad about it though but as I was reading the article, I thought one thing. "When am I going to see someone cry 'racism'?" Sure enough, I found it.  It's amazing that the crowd goes wild when Obama is parodied and then the elite politicians cower in fear and bend over backwards to protect this ineligible president and to condemn the act so enjoyed by the common man.
> 
> 
> Rodeo Clown Dresses As President Obama at Mo. State Fair « CBS St. Louis
> ...



It's not racism, every President has had shit like this. Hell Nixon masks are still being used. Nixon Masks have even been in a movie. If Obama can't take the heat, he should resign. Then again he should resign anyway.


minute 3:30

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG_sAwbSR-I]Sugar & Spice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

anyone ever notice that these news outlets never have videos proving their claims?

odd in this day of hand held devices


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



How was this a threat?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> anyone ever notice that these news outlets never have videos proving their claims?
> 
> odd in this day of hand held devices



edited is more like it 

in much the same way zimmermans 911 call was


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> anyone ever notice that these news outlets never have videos proving their claims?
> 
> odd in this day of hand held devices



Ever notice Obama never struts out and tries to calm the aggro negroes.  He just lets them go wild over nothing.  He definitely has a racist agenda going there.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > anyone ever notice that these news outlets never have videos proving their claims?
> ...



remember the "racial taunting" of Obama thread?

no audio or video evidence.supplied.

are we supposed to take the liberal media's word for it?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Bulls running over people generally have bad outcomes.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



just because the sheeple do 

does not mean everyone has to buy into it


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



OK, so tell us, how are they going to get a bull into the White House?  Or even the White House rose garden?  Or even fat assed Michelle's nonexistent vegetable garden?  And what 'people' did the bull run over anyway?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HINhfkQAz1g]George W Bush burns in effigy (Washington DC) - YouTube[/ame]

Burning someone has a bad outcome too.  So how come these muslims in DC never came to justice for burning Bush in effigy?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



call your fellow ass clown Holder and send a drone to blast the racist bull


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



That wasn't the question.

Catch up.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> George W Bush burns in effigy (Washington DC) - YouTube
> 
> Burning someone has a bad outcome too.  So how come these muslims in DC never came to justice for burning Bush in effigy?



Was this a public event funded by tax payers?

Or was it a couple of unidentified malcontents burning something in the middle of the night?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If that was a threat, as you said it was, then there has to be a plan to get a bull to where the president is.  And you keep up.  You didn't answer my question of why muslims who burned Bush in effigy were not brought to justice.  I mean burning someone has a bad outcome too.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



But don't normally result in death. Not in rodeos anyhow.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > George W Bush burns in effigy (Washington DC) - YouTube
> ...



Yes.  It was in a public city, the nation's capitol, paid for by the taxpayers.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Honestly..you don't understand the meaning of "threat" do you?

And, what muslims?

Were the folks in your little video, identified?

Get that over to the state department, pronto!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Obama Burned in Effigy: Why is not ok when the same thing was done to bush?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well, tell us how this was a threat.  And why have the culprits not been arrested yet?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Obama Burned in Effigy: Why is not ok when the same thing was done to bush?





Sodahead?

Really?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

Shallow is really reaching.


A bull allegedly runs over a dummy with a mask on is a threat to the President. But burning Bush in effigy isn't.


The dishonesty of the left never ceases.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shallow is really reaching.
> 
> 
> A bull allegedly runs over a dummy with a mask on is a threat to the President. But burning Bush in effigy isn't.
> ...



that is what thinkprogress will do to ya


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



If the folks were burning an effigy of Bush on US soil?

Yeah..it's a threat.

And basically..you do know how most of these threats are dealt with, right?

Generally, if you are making enough noise? Like say, Ted Nugent?

A couple of fellows from the Secret Service pay you a visit and tell you to knock it off.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shallow is really reaching.
> 
> 
> A bull allegedly runs over a dummy with a mask on is a threat to the President. But burning Bush in effigy isn't.
> ...



He is that.  Now, I must go improve my life.  He can sit here in his own stink all day, but those of use who prefer to live well can't. CIAO


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Shallow is really reaching.
> ...



Time for some cigs and beer, eh?

Don't forget the cheetos!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shallow is really reaching.
> 
> 
> A bull allegedly runs over a dummy with a mask on is a threat to the President. But burning Bush in effigy isn't.
> ...





There you go again..

Making shit up.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And?

I don't approve of that shit no matter who is doing it.

And who the target is..

Which is the difference between people like me..and people like you.

I have standards.

You..don't.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> my link does not show the dummy jumping out of the way
> 
> there two clowns running around (spider
> 
> ...



Your link is from an Obama incident that happened in 2012 in Greenwood Arkansas, not the rodeo at the Missouri State Fair in 2013.

This is YOUR link... NOTE the date.

OBAMA RODEO CONTROVERSY
UPDATED 9:39 PM CDT Jul 03, *2012*

Read more: OBAMA RODEO CONTROVERSY | River Valley News - KHBS Home

SAME source...


People outraged over rodeo stunt
*Parent says clowns stomped on Barack Obama doll*
Published  11:20 PM CDT Jul 03, *2012*






*GREENWOOD, Ark.* People in Greenwood said they are outraged after a rodeo stunt involving what resembled to be a doll of President Barack Obama.

One mother told 40/29tv the doll was brought into the arena during the rodeo at one point and that a bull tackled it.

"Once the bull tackled the dummy, one of the people said, 'Does anybody know CPR?' And one of the clowns said, 'Well, I know CPR,' and starts kicking the Obama dummy in the chest. I just know whatever you believe that was inappropriate because that was at a family event and they were basically trying to put their views on young minds you know," the mother said.

Read more: People outraged over rodeo stunt | River Valley News - KHBS Home


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > my link does not show the dummy jumping out of the way
> ...




Ah..so it wasn't George Bush?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 13, 2013)

A rodeo clown being propped up by a broom.

Obama is a clown propped up by those with whom he is surrounded.

Art imitating life.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> It's not right for any President to be mocked in that way, especially when it isn't a political event.



Yeah, I remember your outrage when they used a Bush clown - - oh, wait....

Standard Disclaimer: There is no hypocrisy like demopocrisy..


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




BOTH Obama...


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...




So these guys are lying?

Go figure.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> No one's civil right have been violated, and if this were a privately funded rodeo, there would be nothing to say about it other than it is crass and childish. BUT, this was not a private rodeo. A State Fair is funded by taxpayer dollars. It is a violation of taxpayer's hard earned dollars being used to for partisan hackery that shows utter contempt for the Commander in Chief of the United States of America and our nation. It is as UN patriotic as it gets.



Wrong again, Comrade.

The rodeo is purely private. They RENT the stadium from the state for the event. The state MAKES money from the rodeo, it does not spend tax dollars. The fair grounds are owned by the government, but the rodeo itself is a purely private venture.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Are you that fucking blind? Does that mask on that dummy look BLACK??

We know you can't count past three and now we know you're blind too.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2013)

There was no threat to obama.   That's why no one has been arrested for threatening obama.  It is not against the law to stomp on a dummy that looks like obama, nor even let a bull stomp on a dummy that looks like obama.

obama targets printable - Bing Images

Printable obama piss targets.  On the internet.  No one has yet been arrested.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Sure, you right wing scum have the right to desecrate our nation.



So Comrade, your GLORIOUS PEOPLES RULER and benevolent dictator, Obama actually IS the nation?



To insult his highness is to insult the nation, and possibly treason.




> It is who and what you scum really are. But at a State Fair it is an insult to the taxpayers, many of whom support and respect our President and the office. You right wing scum always TALK about protecting taxpayers, but only when it serves your agenda.



The audience sure didn't think so - though I'm sure Dear Ruler Obama will have the IRS straighten them out on this.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...




The picture isn't particular hi res there ace.

And the article doesn't support the contention.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > No one's civil right have been violated, and if this were a privately funded rodeo, there would be nothing to say about it other than it is crass and childish. BUT, this was not a private rodeo. A State Fair is funded by taxpayer dollars. It is a violation of taxpayer's hard earned dollars being used to for partisan hackery that shows utter contempt for the Commander in Chief of the United States of America and our nation. It is as UN patriotic as it gets.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


>



Goddamn but you're a stupid one, Shallow - even as drones go.

Hire a Rodeo

Did you REALLY think that rodeo clowns were state employees - shit fer brains?


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Rodeos have used presidential masks on dummies for decades.
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I guess you don't see many blacks at rodeos.  Except Zerobama in effigy, of course.


----------



## Camp (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > No one's civil right have been violated, and if this were a privately funded rodeo, there would be nothing to say about it other than it is crass and childish. BUT, this was not a private rodeo. A State Fair is funded by taxpayer dollars. It is a violation of taxpayer's hard earned dollars being used to for partisan hackery that shows utter contempt for the Commander in Chief of the United States of America and our nation. It is as UN patriotic as it gets.
> ...



The county contributes over a half million dollars to the fair. So it is not purely private. It is in fact partly tax payer funded.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



then should Obama not weigh in on incidents in Cambridge or Sanford on our dime?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



CNN has yet to prove anything, so yes, liars


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Of course it is.

All these public places are. Stadiums, parks, fair grounds..

The "fee" they charge to have events is anywhere close to what they'd be charged if it were a privately owned facility.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Camp said:


> The county contributes over a half million dollars to the fair. So it is not purely private. It is in fact partly tax payer funded.



See, the FAIR is not the rodeo, and the RODEO is not the fair.  State and county fairs have figured out that they can offset costs by hosting EVENTS such as concerts, horse races, and rodeos. These events bring in BIG money - often not enough to cover the entire fair, but the events are money makers.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, here is a summary of the thread, so far.

1. Spectators object to a rodeo clown mocking the president. The anti-obama crowd responds, "get a sense of humor"
2. The republican and deocratic leaders in MO, ban the clown for life from appearing at state funded  fairs. The anti-obama crowd now claims that it wasn't a clown, but a dummy.

 I'll predict the future course of the conversation.

3. The rodeo dummy will apply for unemployment. The anti-Obama crowd will claim that Obama is taking away jobs.
4. The unemployment office will deny benefits to the dummy, based on the fact that he is not a person. The Anti-obama crowd will claim that the Democratic welfare state is racist for denying unemplyment benefits to a anti-Obama dummy.
5. The anti-Obama dummy will be offered a job as a commentator on Fox News. The Anti-Obama crowd will maintain that the anti-Obama dummy is smarter than Joe Biden.
6. The anti-Obama dummy will be fired from Fox news for poor ratings. The anti-Obama crowd will maintain that the dummy's career was destroyed by slicing and dicing recordings of interviews to make it look like the anti-Obama dummy does not have anything to say, whatsoever.
7. The republicans will nominate the anti-Obama dummy for VP. They will lose the election, and then claim that the reason was that the party is in control of Rinos.
8. The anti-Obama dummy will get a job working for Joe the Plumber, who isn't really a plumber, because he doesn't have a license.
9. The anti-Obam dummy will spend his end days sweeping up Joe's garage.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



The state rents to private entities all the time.  When someone rents something, it is theirs for the period of the rental.

Besides, how many private fairgrounds are there?  And where are they?


----------



## hjmick (Aug 13, 2013)

In bad taste or not, and let's be honest, it kind of is, I think the bigger question is...



When did it become a problem to mock the President? _Any_ President. Seems to me that sort of shit just comes with the job...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> All these public places are. Stadiums, parks, fair grounds..
> 
> The "fee" they charge to have events is anywhere close to what they'd be charged if it were a privately owned facility.



Again stupid, rodeos, concerts, horse races, etc. are all private groups putting on EVENTS at the fair - which brings in big money for the fairs. 

Here is what's going on at my local fair;

Pacific Amphitheatre | Summer Concert Series - Costa Mesa, CA

And no, ZZ Top is not owned by the State of California....


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, here is a summary of the thread, so far.
> 
> 1. Spectators object to a rodeo clown mocking the president. The anti-obama crowd responds, "get a sense of humor"
> 2. The republican and deocratic leaders in MO, ban the clown for life from appearing at state funded  fairs. The anti-obama crowd now claims that it wasn't a clown, but a dummy.
> ...



I'll save you some time.

Neither CNN, nor any other media outlet, has  yet to  prove the validity of the story


----------



## Camp (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



It shouldn't make a difference. Free speech is free speech. Just because the gov'ment contributes shouldn't mean political speech needs be prevented. Just was pointing out that tax funds were involved with the county fair when some were  saying there wasn't. It's up to the folks who manage the fair on how they want to handle this situation. That seems to be what is happening.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is.
> ...



Exactly.  When I was a girl, the local fairground was the ONLY place you could see a big name performer.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here is a summary of the thread, so far.
> ...



You are behind the curve, Berry. You are still on step 2.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2013)

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



That expenditure is for the entire fair.  The rodeo is not the entire fair.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



link us to the proof then


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 13, 2013)

Will the Associated Press do?

Mo. State Fair bans rodeo clown who mocked Obama

""The joke is not that it was the president," Berry said. "They drag out this person dressed like a dummy and all of the sudden this dummy just takes off running. That's what's funny."


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, I've improved my life.  And I've had a nice lunch.  Now, today is hair day, so I will improve my appearance, and then get more paint for improving another room next week, and buy food to improve my health.  Libs on here can sit in their own feces all day posting just as they do every day.  That is the difference in us and them.  Keep that in mind fellow conservatives.  Our lives are better.  We make them better ourselves. CIAO.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Aug 13, 2013)

.





> In 1994, there was a ?George Bush? rodeo clown dummy | WashingtonExaminer.com
> 
> In the wake of &#8216;Clown-gate&#8217; at the Missouri State Fair, it appears that professional rodeo clowns will think twice before mocking the president.
> 
> ...


----------



## OriginalShroom (Aug 13, 2013)

.





> In 1994, there was a ?George Bush? rodeo clown dummy | WashingtonExaminer.com
> 
> In the wake of Clown-gate at the Missouri State Fair, it appears that professional rodeo clowns will think twice before mocking the president.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 13, 2013)

It is all enough to make one miss the dignity of:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlChmw5ToJA]Batista vs Rey Mysterio, Wrestling, WWE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Will the Associated Press do?
> 
> Mo. State Fair bans rodeo clown who mocked Obama
> 
> ""The joke is not that it was the president," Berry said. "They drag out this person dressed like a dummy and all of the sudden this dummy just takes off running. That's what's funny."



I want audio video proof it was like a kkk rally
and white people were going wild


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Will the Associated Press do?
> ...



Poor Berry. I am afraid that you will always be stuck on "No. 2"!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2013)

it would have been funnier if someone from the audiance threw a shoe at him


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




you have yet to get to point 1

the clown was a dummy


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


  but so is the president.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



There never has been a Bush clown (mask) at any rodeo - that's an untruth.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> you have yet to get to point 1
> 
> the clown was a dummy



The one in DC? Yeah, we know....


----------



## Luissa (Aug 13, 2013)

The event was at a tax payer funded facility and the rodeo received tax dollars, along with the fact that was suppose to be a family friendly event as stated by the article. 
There is a reason why republican elected officials in Missouri are condemning it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mertex said:


> There never has been a Bush clown (mask) at any rodeo - that's an untruth.



Yeah, because you Obamunists are above such things..






Standard Disclaimer: There is no hypocrisy like demopocrisy....


----------



## rdean (Aug 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Tell me you know that.


----------



## rdean (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > There never has been a Bush clown (mask) at any rodeo - that's an untruth.
> ...



Was that before or after the tens of thousands of Americans killed and maimed in Iraq?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > There never has been a Bush clown (mask) at any rodeo - that's an untruth.
> ...



Name which poster did that.  (I know it wasn't me...I know how to tie a hangman's knot.   )


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Name which poster did that.  (I know it wasn't me...I know how to tie a hangman's knot.   )



Name which poster was the rodeo clown - or better yet, huff less spray paint....


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2013)

Mertex said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



yea but there have been a million other bush parodies everywhere else


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 13, 2013)

*UPDATE ON TUFFY THE RODEO CLOWN*​
Posted on August 12, 2013 by Gunny G

EXCERPT:  The fair also said if the association is to ever sponsor a rodeo again, it must first show proof that all officials and subcontractors  have successfully participated in sensitivity training.






Here are some of the comments from the dickheads who were stunningly silent about the attacks on Bush 43, Ronaldus Magnus when he passed, and Gerald Ford when he passed.

...

August | 2013 | THE ANTI LIBERAL ZONE


----------



## Luissa (Aug 13, 2013)

The event was at a tax payer funded facility and the rodeo received tax dollars, along with the fact that was suppose to be a family friendly event as stated by the article. 
There is a reason why republican elected officials in Missouri are condemning it.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 13, 2013)

Either the radical lefties have short memories or crazy wild hatred gets in the way of focusing on important subjects. You can still purchase Nixon masks. Ridiculing Nixon was part of the revolutionary left's finest hour. There are about a million George Bush masks on the market. I recall the liberal media giggling when Cindy Sheehan's nut case anti-war protesters lynched a dummy with a George Bush mask on.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > There never has been a Bush clown (mask) at any rodeo - that's an untruth.
> ...



Where's the link to show this was at a Rodeo?


----------



## hortysir (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I mean why is it that the Leader That Leads from Behind....from the buttocks so to speak ...why is it that some think he is Untouchable???
> ...



wah-fucking-WAH

If it was a Hillary, Bill, Kerry, or even BUSH costume, the story would have never blipped on the radar.
But because it's Obama, no-fucking-body in America is allowed to poke fun, ridicule or even criticize the sonofabitch for fear of being called a racist for it.
UNLESS, of course, you're Black....in which case you're an Uncle Tom, Aunt Jemimah or an Oreo.
Get over your selves and unglue your lips form the man's cock for a while and realize he's human and just as subject to ridicule as the rest of us are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The event was at a tax payer funded facility and the rodeo received tax dollars,



False - a lie debunked long ago. The rodeo PAID the fair and relied on gate sales for their income.



> along with the fact that was suppose to be a family friendly event as stated by the article.
> There is a reason why republican elected officials in Missouri are condemning it.



So lets recap, you offer gross hypocrisy in that the OWS shitters attacked Bush on government ground with your squealing delight - you openly lied about tax payer funds being used, and the irony of a leftist like you suddenly having concern about children is beyond the pale.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Where's the link to show this was at a Rodeo?



ROFL

Weak minds are behind every leftist...


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > There never has been a Bush clown (mask) at any rodeo - that's an untruth.
> ...



How tall is that doll? 10"?

Did you take that on your windowsill?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey..did you get that doll on ebay?

Talking George Bush Doll Collectible with many famous Quotes FREE SHIPPING | eBay


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> How tall is that doll? 10"?
> 
> Did you take that on your windowsill?



You know full well the photo is from a shitter rally (OWS) - you were probably there, squatting on a police car.







More Obamunist class..


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



*Neg!  *How does someone like you who doesn't work and doesn't pay taxes have any inkling what the taxes are!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Hey..did you get that doll on ebay?
> 
> Talking George Bush Doll Collectible with many famous Quotes FREE SHIPPING | eBay



No doubt the clowns got the Obama mask in ebay...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

yo Shallow, how tall is this one - shit fer brains?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Did you even watch the Sheehan radicals as they camped along a public road outside Bush's Texas ranch? They burned dummies dressed like Bush and they lynched Bush effigies. The left wing media still makes freaking movies to remind the faithful of the glory days when they brought down the Nixon administration. A half white president doesn't get to play the race victim to this extent.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

And of course only you crass fuckers would make a movie about murdering the president.

IMAGINE if your putrid god Obama were treated the same...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




She is black.  She makes them up as she goes along.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2013)

It was a partially tax funded event and those taxpayers were in the stands cheering.

The officials can posture all they want to fight off an IRS audit.  They just can't change the minds of that cheering crowd.

Then of course liberals will complain that the KKK is making a comeback.   Where do you think it comes from.  This liberal stunt might be responsible for another couple of chapters.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > People that want to silence this are fascist.
> ...



I agree.  If he is an NEA member, he is most likely also a democrat.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



That is a lie.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > *Missouri bans rodeo clown doing Obama bull stunt from performing at further state fair events.*  And this was a bi-partison agreement between both democratic and republican leaders that this was in bad taste, and unworthy of Missouri:
> ...



I am beginning to think there will soon be more secret societies.  This government has become so repressive that ordinary tax  paying citizens cannot speak or do much of anything that heretofore has been found to be entirely constitutional.  Obama's reign has been like a vise tightening around the neck of this country.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The event was at a tax payer funded facility and the rodeo received tax dollars, along with the fact that was suppose to be a family friendly event as stated by the article.
> There is a reason why republican elected officials in Missouri are condemning it.



Post the account books you reviewed to arrive at this stupid and incorrect conclusion .


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*
^^^^^^^^^^^^Bodecea threatening the president.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​*

..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Name which poster did that.  (I know it wasn't me...I know how to tie a hangman's knot.   )



Shortbus ties her tampon string into a noose, then wonders why her finger gets stuck in her twat.......


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And of course only you crass fuckers would make a movie about murdering the president.
> 
> IMAGINE if your putrid god Obama were treated the same...



Oh, so you're into foreign films now?



Nice!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




Really..now.

What part of it is a lie?

 [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Oh, so you're into foreign films now?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!



ROFL

American leftists funded by Soros shoot in Canada - and its' "foreign."

But a rodeo clown OH NOES kill all non-party members....


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > How tall is that doll? 10"?
> ...



OWS started after Bush was out of office.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so you're into foreign films now?
> ...





You got busted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Really..now.
> 
> What part of it is a lie?




Yeah, leftists in NYC were respectful toward Bush for several weeks after 9-11.  I could see the guy being shouted down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> You got busted.



???

Busted?

{In Death Of A President, which will premiere at the Toronto Film Festival later this month (SEPT)before being shown on Channel 4's satellite channel More4 in October, the assassination is a starting point for a retrospective fictional documentary about what happened next}

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/president-bush-assassinated-in-new-tv-docudrama-7173583.html

Huff less of the gold paint, Shallow... You're losing your few remaining brain cells WAY too fast.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Really..now.
> ...



What part of it is a lie?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > You got busted.
> ...



Yeah..busted.

That wasn't a film made in America.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> What part of it is a lie?



???

Huff less of the gold paint, Shallow.

(I was supporting you, moron.)


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 13, 2013)

Nobody can accuse me of ridiculing  Nixon. I did no such thing. I despised him, reviled him, and, yes, hated the son-of-a-bitch, but I did not riducule him. He took this country too far toward political disaster for ridicule. He should have spent the rest of his life in a federal prison.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > What part of it is a lie?
> ...



My bad.

You went?

That was one of the best things I ever saw.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Yeah..busted.
> 
> That wasn't a film made in America.



Ohhhh, Shallow figured out that Toronto isn't in America....

Dayum....


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah..busted.
> ...



Yep.

And quicker than you did.


----------



## rdean (Aug 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



George W. Bush Presidential Approval Rating High Point 90%  | Gallup Historical Trends

Clearly, no one would dare put us such a doll when Bush was at 90%.  But they did do it when he was at 25%.  Now, why was he at 25% and why do Republicans say it was "Romney" who was responsible for taking out Bin Laden?

Oh, and who got tens of thousands of Americans maimed and killed and why?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2013)

obama is responsible for more American deaths than Bush.  All but 564 deaths in the middle east occurred under obama.  100% of the recent political assassinations are by obama's orders.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

good to see this vital thread still alive 

--LOL


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2013)

The DOJ might investigate all rodeos for evidence of insensitivity.

We need much much more incidents like this one clown.  The entire corrupt system should be overwhelmed by insesitivity.  Implode it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2013)

We're becoming North Korea....Americans you better start fighting the extremist that are all around you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The DOJ might investigate all rodeos for evidence of insensitivity.
> 
> We need much much more incidents like this one clown.  The entire corrupt system should be overwhelmed by insesitivity.  Implode it.



When it is a crime to be insensitive = dictatorship.

North Korea, Cuba, Burma, etc...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The DOJ might investigate all rodeos for evidence of insensitivity.
> 
> We need much much more incidents like this one clown.  The entire corrupt system should be overwhelmed by insesitivity.  Implode it.



--LOL

the president of the rodeo association Mark ficken Superintendent of Bonnerville public schools 

has resigned his position effective today 

--LOL

the state fair board is making plans that all rodeo clowns 

have sensitivity training before they can do rodeos anymore 

--LOL

over at a rodeo website they are planing a nationwide obama mask wearing 

--LOL

others are planning on selling obama masks at the gate 

--LOL

whether the guy was a dummy or was a guy acting like a dummy 

never mind that mocking the president has been happening at 

rodeos for a very long time 

--LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2013)

People used Bush and made fun of him in the same way. This is a America.  At least we were free.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> People used Bush and made fun of him in the same way. This is a America.  At least we were free.



so since the rodeo clowns in missouri will have to go through sensitivity training 

before they can participate in another state fair 

will the crowd that wildly cheered have to attend training as well


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > People used Bush and made fun of him in the same way. This is a America.  At least we were free.
> ...



You'd almost think we were in China 20 years ago or Cuba.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



soviet union


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Sure...if you have to build a fake story to hang your outrage on.......


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



speaking of outrage


poor Barry


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



if it wasnt this story then it would just be another


----------



## boedicca (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





Indeed.   The Dems are desperate for distractions from the Faux Phony Scandals.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 13, 2013)

skye said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




It's what jealous hags do..Ignore her..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 13, 2013)

Bwhahahahah I just got home and read Drudge.. SENSITIVITY TRAINING FOR CLOWNS.. OMG.. Only in KOOKLEFTISTVILLE!!!!!!!!!


LMFAO!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The event was at a tax payer funded facility and the rodeo received tax dollars,
> ...



Ows shitters? What are you even talking about?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Bwhahahahah I just got home and read Drudge.. SENSITIVITY TRAINING FOR CLOWNS.. OMG.. Only in KOOKLEFTISTVILLE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> LMFAO!



welcome aboard the kooksville express 

--LOL


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd like to put Obama's head on a target at 300 meters and unleash the Nagant or M1A1 on him his photo copied head, but I suspect I might get some unwelcome attention by some liberal passerby who would probably unleash some illicit, illegal behavior by some shaved headed neanderthals that spent too much time playing call of duty before they were hired by police agencies.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



As if you didn't know big mouth. You butt your fucking nose in to everything so don't even pretend you don't know that YOUR PEOPLE, "THE SHITTERS" OWS, crapped all over sidewalks, driveways, on cop cars.. Filth.. but what's new? I remember Odumbo's inauguration -- TRASH everywhere.. it's what you nasty leftists do.. you create shitholes, cesspools everywhere you go.. See Detroit also..


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



xXx WARNIG xXx Pics of ows liberal shitters...

http://imageshack.us/a/img19/5971/nyows02.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img442/4267/occupywallstreetflagpoo.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img4/5115/msnbcleanforwardlogo.jpg

...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 13, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




If I could rep you again I would


----------



## Pogo (Aug 13, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Be sure to check with Groupon.  They might have a coupon for a psychiatrist.  You never know.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 13, 2013)

Look it's a white racist bull.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 13, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



First off, you are insane. 
Second, I had nothing to do with OWS. I also did not attend Obama's inauguration. 
Butt my nose? What are you doing now? 
Seek help.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> good to see this vital thread still alive
> 
> --LOL



I have added another racist bull post for anyone needing a laugh.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > good to see this vital thread still alive
> ...



has been a determination as of yet 

if the bulls will also be required to 

attend a sensitivity seminar 

before being allowed on state fairground property 

--LOL


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Look it's a white racist bull.



the bull is a typical white bull

the clowns acted stupidly

if Obama had a son he would look like the black bull



perhaps Holder can launch an investigation into this incident?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 14, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Luissa is black.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You know this had to ruin his (and his dog's) vacation!


----------



## Desperado (Aug 14, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Just prior to the start of the bull riding event, one of the clowns came out dressed in this, the posts says, referring to the photo. *The announcer wanted to know if anyone would like to see Obama run down by a bull. The crowd went wild. He asked it again and again, louder each time, whipping the audience into a lather. One of the clowns ran up and started bobbling the lips on the mask and the people went crazy.*
> 
> *According to the post, a bull then charged the clown, forcing him to run away to the delight of the onlookers hooting and hollering from the stands.*



I bet the liberals are more upset at the crowd reaction than they are about the clown.
One clown dissing the president is one thing but an entire rodeo arena dissing Obama was surely more than they could stand.  I am sure the NAACP is now trying to get the names of the attendees so they can be forced to attend sensitivity training too.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Just prior to the start of the bull riding event, one of the clowns came out dressed in this, the posts says, referring to the photo. *The announcer wanted to know if anyone would like to see Obama run down by a bull. The crowd went wild. He asked it again and again, louder each time, whipping the audience into a lather. One of the clowns ran up and started bobbling the lips on the mask and the people went crazy.*
> ...



but there is no evidence of any "crowd reaction" whatsoever , just more of the usual " because I say so" accusations.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 14, 2013)

700 replies.  Waaah waaah waaah, Obama!  Poor, poor leftists.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> 700 replies.  Waaah waaah waaah, Obama!  Poor, poor leftists.



over a rodeo act that has been repeated over and over for the past 1/2 century probably longer


----------



## Crackerman (Aug 14, 2013)

Pogo said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


You must of used one before since you know where to clip it from.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Dumbfuck.



Shallow is finally admitting he is a "Dumbfuck" ?? looks that way with his sign off


----------



## boedicca (Aug 14, 2013)

Where was the Reactionary Liberal Outrage over a Rodeo Clown letting a bull gore a George Bush dummy?

_The big white bull with black spots and the foot-long horns came slamming out, looking big as a pickup truck, and Skimmer Walker, his feet spread, his hands out to the side, crouched to make a move.

Jalapeno dispatched his rider before the mandatory eight seconds. Now he stood tall, his head up, looking for something to charge.

T.J. Hawkins rolled out the big inner tube, and the bull lowered his head, shot forward and launched into the tube, sending it bounding down the center of the arena. The crowd cheered. *Then the bull saw the George Bush dummy.

He tore into it, sending the rubber mask flying halfway across the sand as he turned toward the fence, sending cowboys scrambling up the fence rails, hooking one with his horn and tossing him off the fence*...._

A Rodeo Veteran Takes Bull By The Horns Jimmy Lee Walker Makes His Comeback In A Young Man's Game. - Philly.com


----------



## boedicca (Aug 14, 2013)

And Iowahawk sums it up:

_Key issues of the American left 
2007: war, deficits, civil liberties 
2013: impertinent rodeo clowns_


https://twitter.com/iowahawkblog/status/367412682699177984


----------



## Sallow (Aug 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama is responsible for more American deaths than Bush.  All but 564 deaths in the middle east occurred under obama.  100% of the recent political assassinations are by obama's orders.





Riiight.

3000 at the World Trade Center.
1200 at Katrina.
4000 in Iraq.
574 in Afghanistan.

That's Bush.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiFQsxGUQOI]First Energizer Bunny Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Aug 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama is responsible for more American deaths than Bush.  All but 564 deaths in the middle east occurred under obama.  100% of the recent political assassinations are by obama's orders.
> ...





You are a Blithering Idiot.

SRSLY


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

Lesson:

obama pretends to be God, Bush IS God.  He made a hurricane.  He make 19 terrorists fly into two buildings.

Got it.

Bring Bush back.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 14, 2013)

1728 US troops have died in Afghanistan since October 7, 2001, with 1153 of those deaths having occurred since President Obama's inauguration. 575 US troops died in Afghanistan during President Bush's term in office.

US Troop Deaths in Afghan War Under Obama Now Twice That Under Bush | Just Foreign Policy

Blog: U.S. Military Deaths in Afghanistan More Than Doubled Under Obama

That's Obama.

Fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore !!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

The reason for so many deaths under obama is because he changed the rules of engagement to make sure that there were more deaths.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> 1728 US troops have died in Afghanistan since October 7, 2001, with 1153 of those deaths having occurred since President Obama's inauguration. 575 US troops died in Afghanistan during President Bush's term in office.
> 
> US Troop Deaths in Afghan War Under Obama Now Twice That Under Bush | Just Foreign Policy
> 
> ...


 
Someone is looking out for America's troops and his name is Warrior102.

 [ame=http://youtu.be/FJfeD-I39CQ]Oliver North, US Troops Veterans Day Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Yep.
> 
> And quicker than you did.



Izzatrite, stupid?

ROFL


----------



## birddog (Aug 14, 2013)

The bottom line is that PC has run amok, especially with blacks and muslims being involved.  The libs are the most racist, and they are the biggest hypocrites!  There, I explained it for everyone.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2013)

And now all the rodeo clowns have to take sensitivity training. This place is doomed. Soon "Newspeak" will end destroy the 1st amendment.


----------



## birddog (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't you all remember the story,  "A black guy, a commie, and a muslim walks into a bar, and the bartender asks, What will you have, Mr. President?"  lol

Some jokes can be handled by libs, but most, like the clown, cannot.


----------



## THORAX (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought the funniest part was where he shook the mask to make the floppy lips move up and down. Hilarious.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Coming from a blithering Idiot, I will take that as a compliment.

Or "zirp" in your case.

Zirp zirp.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



And you are a bigot.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Says the **** who can't have a debate without getting personal. You must be very jealous of me. 
I already knew you were a little, I just didn't know you are that overly jealous of me. Very weird.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And you are a bigot.



One is connected to the other?

I mean, I have no idea the ethnicity of anyone on the board - but if you are black, that makes me a bigot? 

How does that mechanism work?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Says the **** who can't have a debate without getting personal. You must be very jealous of me.
> I already knew you were a little, I just didn't know you are that overly jealous of me. Very weird.



Are we in the flame zone?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



When I was a mod and you thought I was moving your threads all the time.. Now that was awesome, by the way. 
That is when I started to realize what a lunatic you are. 

You and Sunshine are top notch Christian women. Jesus would be so proud.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Says the **** who can't have a debate without getting personal. You must be very jealous of me.
> ...



Did you ask LGS that, loser? 
Of course not. Go away.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

Any personal attack to deflect away from the absolute INSANITY of attacking rodeo clowns will do.  It's what the left does when they have no rebuttal.  They launch a personal attack in order to derail the discussion.

This manufactured dust up makes even less sense than the one manufactured against Paula Deen.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And you are a bigot.
> ...



I will give you a hint, moron. 
Sunshine calls SarahG, Ravi and I black because to her it is an insult. Just one more example of her being a bigot. 
Now do you want to stop trolling me?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Any personal attack to deflect away from the absolute INSANITY of attacking rodeo clowns will do.  It's what the left does when they have no rebuttal.  They launch a personal attack in order to derail the discussion.
> 
> This manufactured dust up makes even less sense than the one manufactured against Paula Deen.



Typical right winger has to blame the left.. Which it was quite obvious I was responding to LGS and Sunshine. 

As for the rodeo clown, he got a few people in trouble. And I don't think he will be working too much this rodeo season. That's what happens when you are a disrespectful asshole. 
Which is probably why you defend him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 14, 2013)

What? Glenn Beck was run down by a bull? And the left is upset? I guess I misjudged them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Did you ask LGS that, loser?
> Of course not. Go away.



Since the TOS states that you can only call others a "c%nt" in the flame zone, I figured I'd ask.

You appear to have serious self-control issues, perhaps you should see someone about that....


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ask LGS that, loser?
> ...



They changed the rules a few months ago. Check the rules again. 

Says the guy who has to attack me anytime he sees me posting in a thread. 
This rodeo incident and you just reaffirms my belief that most of the right wingers on this board are hypocrites. 
Especially you. 
If it had been Bush who would have been whining like a baby.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Any personal attack to deflect away from the absolute INSANITY of attacking rodeo clowns will do.  It's what the left does when they have no rebuttal.  They launch a personal attack in order to derail the discussion.
> ...



I defend him because we have an absolute and unassailable right to be disrespectful to any politician.

Of course this clown will be working this rodeo season.  Just not in Missouri.  Rodeo clowns have absolutely the single most dangerous job in rodeo and there are very few of them.  Without the clowns there would be no rodeo.   Aside from that, there might be all kinds of official protestations that doesn't mean that the clown lacks an incredible amount of support.   What the left can't stand is that the crowd was cheering.   The crowd wanted to see him.  They liked what he was doing.

The left will just have to weep over it.   The scum in the white house needs to be disinfected out.  There are slime trails all over the furniture.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> They changed the rules a few months ago. Check the rules again.
> 
> Says the guy who has to attack me anytime he sees me posting in a thread.
> This rodeo incident and you just reaffirms my belief that most of the right wingers on this board are hypocrites.
> ...



ROFL

The shit your fuckwads threw at Bush - which I have documented in this thread - is in a whole different league.

While opposition to Bush was the highest form of patriotism, do you think that those who speak against Obama should be charged with treason?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 14, 2013)

The phony outrage over this whole incident is comical.  It's like an episode of South Park.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > They changed the rules a few months ago. Check the rules again.
> ...



Please don't say you, asshole. 
I might have criticized his politics but I wasn't  a disrespectful hateful loser like you and the rodeo clown. My parents taught me to respect the president no matter his party. So run along and assume shit somewhere else. 
Or find where I have attacked Bush in this matter. Until then don't lump me in with what your hypocritical mind assumes.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The phony outrage over this whole incident is comical.  It's like an episode of South Park.



It's not really the incident that has be outraged, it's how disrespectful the right has become that has me outraged. 
This is just a sign of the times.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > They changed the rules a few months ago. Check the rules again.
> ...



As for your second paragraph. Are you half retarded?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I wonder what the children thought about it? 
Of course right wingers don't think about that sort of thing


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

I wonder if there a group of people Katz doesn't hate?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Please don't say you, asshole.
> I might have criticized his politics but I wasn't  a disrespectful hateful loser like you and the rodeo clown. My parents taught me to respect the president no matter his party. So run along and assume shit somewhere else.
> Or find where I have attacked Bush in this matter. Until then don't lump me in with what your hypocritical mind assumes.



You sit on the fringe left - you think you can be counted apart from the antics of those who share your radical politics?


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> When I was a mod .....



Thank goodness your former peers came to their senses.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a mod .....
> ...



I resigned. Anymore assumptions? 
And if you don't believe PM CK. 

Also was I ever unfair to you while a mod? You right wingers keeping making digs about me not being a mod anymore... But was I ever unfair to you? Abuse my powers? 
I will be waiting for your answer.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

And did I post that in this thread? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> As for your second paragraph. Are you half retarded?



Nope, just curious. Would you call for charges of treason against those who speak poorly of Obama?

{Even Archbishop Timothy Broglio, who is in charge of Catholic military chaplains sent out the same letter.

But after he did, the Armys Office of the Chief of Chaplains sent out another communication forbidding Catholic priests to read the letter, in part because it seemed to encourage civil disobedience, and could be read as seditious against the Commander-in-Chief. }

?Sedition?: Obama Says Catholic Church Encouraging Military Rebellion Against Him, Orders Chaplains Not To Read Letter « Pat Dollard


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't say you, asshole.
> ...



I don't have radical politics, for one. I am also not on the fringe left. But of course you assume too much to realize that. 
And does that mean you couldn't prove your assumptions? 

I will give you and the others in this thread a clue. I supported Bush when he went to Iraq, I never protested him, I was not apart of OWS, and I am not communist in any way. 
Do you have any other false accusations you want to throw at me?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I wonder if there a group of people Katz doesn't hate?



Is there a group of people you don't hate?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there a group of people Katz doesn't hate?
> ...



Many


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I don't have radical politics, for one.





Oh no, you're just a bit left of Pol Pot...




> I am also not on the fringe left. But of course you assume too much to realize that.
> And does that mean you couldn't prove your assumptions?



Luissa, I'm not going to go on a "prove water is wet" crusade for you. I realize that is a standard tactic from the "how to defeat a conservative" talking points on the hate sites.

Based on your posts on this board, you are politically on par with Rdean, Sallow, Synthaholic, et al. And yes, that is fringe left. 



> I will give you and the others in this thread a clue. I supported Bush when he went to Iraq,



I didn't. 

Seemed like a really stupid move to me. Wrong target at the very least.



> I never protested him, I was not apart of OWS, and I am not communist in any way.
> Do you have any other false accusations you want to throw at me?



Not at the moment, but I'll get back to you if I come up with any...


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have radical politics, for one.
> ...



Please tell me my views that put me left of Pol Pot? 
I will be waiting, and probably a long time. 

It would probably help if you knew anything about politics too. But what can you do? 

So I will just be waiting until you point out my views, and how they make me left of Pol Pot. I will grab some popcorn.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

But typical disrespectful right winger, when you have nothing compare me to someone who killed millions of people. 
What a loser.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > As for your second paragraph. Are you half retarded?
> ...



I will ask again. Are you half retarded? 


That should tell you my answer is no. The fact you even asked is hilarious.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> But typical disrespectful right winger, when you have nothing compare me to someone who killed millions of people.
> What a loser.



He didn't draw any comparisons. He simply said your ideology was to the left of Pol Pot.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

[MENTION=30094]Warrior102[/MENTION] still waiting for you to answer my question, since you fished that post from some where.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > But typical disrespectful right winger, when you have nothing compare me to someone who killed millions of people.
> ...



He said it for a reason. 

And I am still waiting for him to point out my views and how they make me left of Pol Pot or fringe left at all.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yes and I assume it's based on observing how far left you truly are.

If you're not far left then you sure go out of your way to pretend to be. IMO


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

So in this thread I had LGS go lunatic on me, Sunshine call me black, Warrior lie and imply I was removed as a mod, and Uncensored claim I am fringe left with no proof. 

What a bunch of losers.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Point out views I have that make me seem far left. I will be waiting. 
I already have popcorn to help wait for Uncensored.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I will ask again. Are you half retarded?



If I were half (or more) retarded, I'd be an Obama supporter, and we'd be buds...




> That should tell you my answer is no. The fact you even asked is hilarious.



That you gloss over the the fact that the corrupt Obama administration is actually doing this is even more so......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> So in this thread I had LGS go lunatic on me, Sunshine call me black, Warrior lie and imply I was removed as a mod, and Uncensored claim I am fringe left with no proof.
> 
> What a bunch of losers.



Poor Luissa - everyone is picking on her....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> *I don't have radical politics,* for one. I am also not on the fringe left. But of course you assume too much to realize that.
> And does that mean you couldn't prove your assumptions?
> 
> I will give you and the others in this thread a clue. I supported Bush when he went to Iraq, I never protested him, I was not apart of OWS, and I am not communist in any way.
> Do you have any other false accusations you want to throw at me?



LOL. Thank you for the laugh my friend.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> So in this thread I had LGS go lunatic on me, Sunshine call me black, Warrior lie and imply I was removed as a mod, and Uncensored claim I am fringe left with no proof.
> 
> What a bunch of losers.



Did any of that surprise you?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > So in this thread I had LGS go lunatic on me, Sunshine call me black, Warrior lie and imply I was removed as a mod, and Uncensored claim I am fringe left with no proof.
> ...



If I was hurt by it I wouldn't stick around. 
I just find it funny how dishonest and crazy the group of you are. And I enjoy pointing it out.  

Did you ever say anything to Sunshine? Or are you okay with her being a bigot?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't have radical politics,* for one. I am also not on the fringe left. But of course you assume too much to realize that.
> ...



Please point out of my radical politics. I will be waiting for you too. 

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > So in this thread I had LGS go lunatic on me, Sunshine call me black, Warrior lie and imply I was removed as a mod, and Uncensored claim I am fringe left with no proof.
> ...



No not really, already knew LGS and Sunshine were dumb ***** and that Warrior and Uncensored were complete morons.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> *Says the ***** who can't have a debate without *getting personal*.



Sometimes the hypocrisy just flows right out of people.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

This is the problem with right wingers and the GOP, they assume anyone left of them is a fringe lefty commie. They also assume the views of someone on the left. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > So in this thread I had LGS go lunatic on me, Sunshine call me black, Warrior lie and imply I was removed as a mod, and Uncensored claim I am fringe left with no proof.
> ...



I am surprised by Avatar though. 
He probably only thinks I am radical left because I support gay marriage. Lol


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Your views on gay marriage are radical left, for example. You are seeking to fundamentally change the definition of marriage. A definition that has existed for thousands of years.

You may not see this as radical. But it fundamentally is radical whether you admit it or not.

Though I don't know your exact position on abortion, if I remember correctly, it's likely pretty radical as well.

And just for the record, there is nothing inherently wrong with being radical. Being radical on a position doesn't mean you are necessarily wrong.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

AzMike said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > *Says the ***** who can't have a debate without *getting personal*.
> ...



Which is why I made my post. Thanks.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Already have. Although you are probably going to just pretend that there is nothing radical about your position whatsoever.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Being for gay marriage is not radical one bit. Being against it is.  
Being against it means that you want your religion to decide a right for another person. A right that is not defined in the constitution. In a nut shell you want the federal government to give your religious beliefs special privileges. 
Wanting to deny someone a right is radical, wanting equal rights is not. That is where right wingers get in to trouble.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



There isn't.
There is nothing radical about wanting equal rights. 
There is also nothing radical about being Pro Choice, abortion is legal. 

I am sorry that your beliefs are radical and that you want special privileges for your beliefs... But it still doesn't make me radical. It makes me aligned with the majority of Americans.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Well since Lonestar, Uncensored, and Warrior haven't returned to back up their lies. I am going to go get ready. 
Peace out!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Well since Lonestar, Uncensored, and Warrior haven't returned to back up their lies. I am going to go get ready.
> Peace out!



This could be a fun thing.  Can we say they are like some horrible historical figure without having to back it up with facts or legit comparisons too?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The 1950s are calling, Avatar.   Come home.


----------



## birddog (Aug 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama is responsible for more American deaths than Bush.  All but 564 deaths in the middle east occurred under obama.  100% of the recent political assassinations are by obama's orders.
> ...



Most, not all, of those deaths are due to the incompetence of B. Clinton for setting up 9-11, and for the incompetence of the D. New Orleans mayor and the D. La governor.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Well since Lonestar, Uncensored, and Warrior haven't returned to back up their lies. I am going to go get ready.
> ...



It could be. 

I am going with Napoleon for Uncensored. He seems short and bad tempered.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 14, 2013)

birddog said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Bill Clinton wasn't President 09/11/2001 and New Orleans was overwhelmed by a natural disaster. That's why we have something called FEMA.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I am surprised by Avatar though.
> He probably only thinks I am radical left because I support gay marriage. Lol



Yeah, couldn't be your radical views on Abortion.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> It could be.
> 
> I am going with Napoleon for Uncensored. He seems short and bad tempered.



6 foot and more the slow burn type.

But at least you're consistent...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Bill Clinton wasn't President 09/11/2001 and New Orleans was overwhelmed by a natural disaster. That's why we have something called FEMA.



Was BOOOOOOOSSSSSSHHHH flying all those planes himself? Or did he just get CIA operatives to dress up like Muslims to stage the attack?


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I resigned.



So did Nixon. And he was a stooge too.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Slavery, back in the 17/1800's wasn't considered radical. 
In fact, it was LEGAL. 
So, you would have went with that, huh? 


Idiot


----------



## whitehall (Aug 14, 2013)

Missouri is forcing workers in Rodeos to undergo "sensitivity training" before appearing in state sponsored events. It sounds like Chairman Mao ordering citizens to re-education camps. Libs have pretty thin skins when they are on the receiving end of ridicule.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised by Avatar though.
> ...



Oh don't you see. Her positions aren't radical in the least. It's those people who have the audacity to disagree with her who are radical. Why? Because they disagree with her.

Nevermind the fact that her positions on the matters mentioned challenge thousands of years of human history and result in the death of children. Those positions, apparently, cannot possibly be radical. But wanting to protect life, protect marriage, and stand for the Constitutional Republic that's existed for the last 200+ years is apparently extremely radical.

It doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Should we also demand that Leno be fired now for his jokes about President Obama? Heck, the man has been joking about sitting Presidents for years. He clearly needs to go to sensitivity training just like these Rodeo clowns. It's not like they live in country with a law that protects freedom of expression or something.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 14, 2013)

Why do conservatives and republicans have such a difficult time admitting racism still exists? Elections are won my majorities not by all. Obama's election has brought back a level of vitriol unknown before now. George Bush had the country behind him after 911, Obama could walk on water and the right would scream and scream and....

'Race resurfaces in conservative protests against Obama' Race resurfaces in conservative protests against Obama ? MSNBC

'Harvard Study Claims Racism Cost Obama 3 To 5 Percent Of Vote In 2008'
Harvard Study Claims Racism Cost Obama 3 To 5 Percent Of Vote In 2008 | TPMMuckraker

https://montanafesto.wordpress.com/...ne-county-republican-central-committee-chair/

Tea Party: More Signs of Racism? | Mother Jones

"I always defended the Tea Party against charges of racism. And then last week, someone with whom I am Facebook friends posted something extremely racist and I called her out on it. Immediately, her friends jumped down my throat, calling me a liberal and saying I wasnt a real tea partier, despite the fact that I was one of 10 people on the first Tea Party conference calls back in January of 2009." ?Tea Party? is over: Ex-activist says racism, hypocrisy killed the movement - geargrinder2012


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> So in this thread I had LGS go lunatic on me, Sunshine call me black, Warrior lie and imply I was removed as a mod, and Uncensored claim I am fringe left with no proof.
> 
> What a bunch of losers.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> Why do conservatives and republicans have such a difficult time admitting racism still exists? Elections are won my majorities not by all. Obama's election has brought back a level of vitriol unknown before now. George Bush had the country behind him after 911, Obama could walk on water and the right would scream and scream and....
> 
> 'Race resurfaces in conservative protests against Obama' Race resurfaces in conservative protests against Obama ? MSNBC
> 
> ...



sure racism exists

you need look no further than the POTUS, AG, NAACP, NOI, and a host of black churches.

good luck denying that


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised by Avatar though.
> ...



And what are my views? Other than being pro choice?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Missouri is forcing workers in Rodeos to undergo "sensitivity training" before appearing in state sponsored events. It sounds like Chairman Mao ordering citizens to re-education camps. Libs have pretty thin skins when they are on the receiving end of ridicule.



Sounds like Missouri's problem.   Or is "states rights" bad now?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Kind of like me disagreeing with you so therefore I am radical? 

You guys listed gay marriage and abortion, something many  Americans agree with me. Other than two social issues, what else do you have?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I stand for the constitution, I probably stand for it more than you do which is how I know your religion cannot decide who can marry. Please show me where in the constitution it mentions God and defines marriage. 
This is exactly the problem with the right. To you because I don't agree with you I don't stand with the constitution which is completely untrue.
On and FYI the Supreme Court ruled that under the constitution a women has the right to choose.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do conservatives and republicans have such a difficult time admitting racism still exists? Elections are won my majorities not by all. Obama's election has brought back a level of vitriol unknown before now. George Bush had the country behind him after 911, Obama could walk on water and the right would scream and scream and....
> ...



Why would one "need look NO FURTHER"?   Don't you think there is racism elsewhere too?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The idiot is the one who just used the Slavery example.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I resigned.
> ...



You never answered my question. 
Did I treat you unfairly as a mod or abuse my power?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

poor big ear, buck tooth Barry


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 14, 2013)

^  It's even funnier when it's bigger.  

The leftists are still whining about this?  Cripes, they need to lighten up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And what are my views? Other than being pro choice?



As a pro-abortion advocate, what restrictions would you support?

a) Abortion needs to be extended past birth, at least a few days to ensure the blob is healthy and wanted
b) Abortion until birth - no questions asked
c) Abortion until birth - but restricted to health of mother reasons
d) Abortion up until the 3rd trimester - with no questions asked
e) Abortion until 3rd timester - but restricted to health of mother reasons
f) Abortion until the start of the 2nd trimester
g) Abortion until heart and brain activity develop - about 6 weeks gestation
h) No Abortion except to save the life of the mother, or for rape or incest.

We know "e" on down is out with you. I'm thinking "a" or "b"


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Aug 14, 2013)

UPDATE: Congressman Steve Stockman from Texas has invited the Obama rodeo clown to perform there.

GOP lawmaker invites rodeo clown who mocked Obama to perform in Texas - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

Texas might be the core of the a reborn Republic.

There are lots of rodeos in Texas.  It would be a good move for this clown.


----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2013)

Another massive pile of Libtard male bovine excrement!!!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

Liberals are getting more like muslims every day.   They are treating obama like mohammed.


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Liberals are getting more like muslims every day.   They are treating obama like mohammed.




Yep, they are.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And what are my views? Other than being pro choice?
> ...



And you would be wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> UPDATE: Congressman Steve Stockman from Texas has invited the Obama rodeo clown to perform there.
> 
> GOP lawmaker invites rodeo clown who mocked Obama to perform in Texas - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room



Uh oh - HE'S getting audited by Obama's IRS - that's for damn sure....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yeah?

Then which letter?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2013)

So if I put on a Obama custom I'd deserve to be punished???


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So if I put on a Obama custom I'd deserve to be punished???



blasphemer


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

The clown didn't have a costume on, just a mask.

This is so insane, it almost defies description.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The clown didn't have a costume on, just a mask.
> 
> This is so insane, it almost defies description.



"Insane" is standard operating procedure for the left...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> poor big ear, buck tooth Barry



the word is the clown has been asked perform in Texas 

--LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2013)

Life must suck going through life butt hurt all the time like the victim class and the left. I wouldn't want to be them.


----------



## Crackerman (Aug 14, 2013)

Funny how everything a libturd touches with their RACISM charge always backfires and the people they accuse always come back even stronger.


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2013)

Talk about phony scandals!!!!

The only phony scandal is this one! Shame on them!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 14, 2013)

Believe it or not I actually found a racist bull and here's the proof.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Crackerman said:


> Funny how everything a libturd touches with their RACISM charge always backfires and the people they accuse always come back even stronger.



I don't see at as racism, it's called respect.


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Believe it or not I actually found a racist bull and here's the proof.




Now they will have to target animals!

Bulls against Obama.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Crackerman said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how everything a libturd touches with their RACISM charge always backfires and the people they accuse always come back even stronger.
> ...



You think you're not racist generalizing whites and rooting for us to become the minority in this country??? As you certainly do. 

Think about it.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




Just because all you know is lying doesn't mean everyone else does.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone that wants to punish a clown is a fool.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh something I have been meaning to point out but I have been having to much fun with my racist bull post to get it to so let me take a moment they are not called rodeo clowns but bull fighters now or at least that is what they are called on the PBR. Got to go come up with some more racist bull humor.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm gonna buy tickets.

GOP lawmaker invites rodeo clown who mocked Obama to perform in Texas - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerman said:
> ...



Lulu has missed the point.  It is about respect and obama doesn't have any.  He doesn't deserve any.  

So, yes.  It is all about respect.   Showing derision and contempt for obama is what brings the respect of others.   This clown has it. obama does not.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

the clown has lots of respect his Facebook support page is growing by leaps and bounds


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> the clown has lots of respect his Facebook support page is growing by leaps and bounds




The clown has a Facebook support page?  

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > the clown has lots of respect his Facebook support page is growing by leaps and bounds
> ...



yes


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



*support tuffy gessling*

https://www.facebook.com/supporttuffygessling


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

the face book page has gained over another 6ooo since 430pm

--LOL


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 14, 2013)

I have always sort of expected that a clown would end up being the spokesperson to the Tea Party....and Lord knows that he needs a job!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



F, unless there is a medical reason. 
Oh! And most liberals are not a, b, or c. 
You are too partisan to realize that.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerman said:
> ...



I didn't see the clown as racist idiot. 
And I am write. I also don't care if we are the majority or not, but I am not rooting for either one. 
Why do right wingers assume so much?


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I disliked Bush, but I still respected he was the President of our nation. You are too much if a hateful idiot to comprehend that.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > poor big ear, buck tooth Barry
> ...



the dummy is so life-like.

Stick up the ass and all


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 14, 2013)

Clown dresses as President and gets elected-- twice


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 14, 2013)

Another racist bull quick call out the national guard.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



--LOL

i heard it was the ol fake clown turning into a real one trick 

if that is the case it is a pretty convincing dummy likeness 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Clown dresses as President and gets elected-- twice



it has all the elements 

--LOL


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I have always sort of expected that a clown would end up being the spokesperson to the Tea Party....and Lord knows that he needs a job!



is that you Joe?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I have always sort of expected that a clown would end up being the spokesperson to the Tea Party....and Lord knows that he needs a job!
> ...



the national labor day rodeos all across this country should be interesting 

there is a drive for all clowns to wear the obama mask 

--LOL

in other news Mark ficken (anouncer at the rodeo) and Superintendent of bonnerville public schools has resigned his position with the association and retained an attorney 

--LOL

another interesting twist the MRCA is standing behind the clown 

--LOL


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2013)

An EPIC Apology Letter to Obama Goes Viral Around the Web - The Free PatriotThe Free Patriot


----------



## hortysir (Aug 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Where was the Reactionary Liberal Outrage over a Rodeo Clown letting a bull gore a George Bush dummy?
> 
> _The big white bull with black spots and the foot-long horns came slamming out, looking big as a pickup truck, and Skimmer Walker, his feet spread, his hands out to the side, crouched to make a move.
> 
> ...








/thread


----------



## hortysir (Aug 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama is responsible for more American deaths than Bush.  All but 564 deaths in the middle east occurred under obama.  100% of the recent political assassinations are by obama's orders.
> ...



Really, dude?
The WTC?
Katrina?

And here I thought you drank iced tea, not kool-aid


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



he forgot auto accidents and cancer


----------



## hortysir (Aug 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sallow's usually the most level-headed among the USMB left, but......


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Where was the Reactionary Liberal Outrage over a Rodeo Clown letting a bull gore a George Bush dummy?
> 
> _The big white bull with black spots and the foot-long horns came slamming out, looking big as a pickup truck, and Skimmer Walker, his feet spread, his hands out to the side, crouched to make a move.
> 
> ...


----------



## hortysir (Aug 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> An EPIC Apology Letter to Obama Goes Viral Around the Web - The Free PatriotThe Free Patriot







> Youre the first president in history to actually order the  assassination of American citizens, and I say why stop with some Muslim  propagandist and his completely innocent son who never committed any  crime at all?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...




Anything but. Swallow's head is usually bobbing up and down while earning his screen name.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the Reactionary Liberal Outrage over a Rodeo Clown letting a bull gore a George Bush dummy?
> ...



the OP stated there were throngs of screaming white people and it reminded the witness of a KKK rally.

look in the stands.

Throngs of screaming white people
hoods


gee whizz this thread is awesome


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > An EPIC Apology Letter to Obama Goes Viral Around the Web - The Free PatriotThe Free Patriot
> ...



can we forget the film maker that caused the Benghazi attacks?

what ever happened to him?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


That's bush remember when the rodeos used a dummy of him? Probably not


----------



## hortysir (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Still in jail last I heard,

The ONLY one to be jailed over it, actually


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And it was disrespectful then. Why follow their example? Why not be above that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




Whose following their example? I'm just pointing out the whiners are full of shit. big ears dumbo is not a god they should stop acting like he is.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Aug 14, 2013)

An apology letter to Mr. Obama!


An apology letter to Mr. Obama | The Matt Walsh Blog

Dear President Obama, 

I&#8217;m reaching out to you as a friend. I know you must be deeply hurting after what happened at the Missouri State Fair. Sure, you probably try to avoid watching the news while you&#8217;re on vacation, but I&#8217;m sure the pilot who airlifted your dog to your rental mansion in Martha&#8217;s Vineyard probably caught you up to speed (that guy is such a chatterbox). Your jaw must have hit the floor when you heard the news: A rodeo clown in Missouri poked fun at you. Yeah, I know, almost impossible to believe. The gall! The gumption! The racism! Don&#8217;t worry, the entire country erupted in outrage, Democrats and Republicans issued statements of condemnation, and now the offending clown has been banned for life from the Missouri State Fair. There will likely be &#8220;action taken&#8221; against the Missouri Rodeo Clown Association, and I do hope justice is visited upon them swiftly. I think we&#8217;re all a little sick of the Missouri Rodeo Clown Association causing trouble. It&#8217;s something new every week with those freakin&#8217; guys.

Continue reading in link.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Did you whine when they did it to Bush? Did other republicans whine when they did it to Bush? 
Answer truthfully.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



yes he says he is going to finish the movie 

once he let out


----------



## hortysir (Aug 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Don't remember it, honestly.
Never pinged my outrage-radar


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 14, 2013)

LOL @ Clown sensitivity training.. I'm still shaking my head over this whole overblown entertainment venue.. Libruls would piss on the sun and douse it's light if they could.. Can you imagine being married to one of these bedwetting pissers?!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> When one is a racist, they see race in everything.
> 
> We need to go back to putting Bush's head on a stick, I guess



*In the wake of Clown-gate at the Missouri State Fair, it appears that professional rodeo clowns will think twice before mocking the president.

But in 1994, Douglas A. Campbell, a writer for the Philadelphia Inquirer chronicled a rodeo clown even featuring George H.W. Bush.

From the report:*

    The big white gate flew open. The bull came out bucking. The rider flopped from side to side and the bullfighters held back, letting the bull make his moves until the rider dropped off. Licciardello crouched in a heavily padded barrel, a human target should the bull decide to charge. Hawkins waited near the barrel, holding his big inner tube. A dummy with a George Bush mask stood beside the clown, propped up by a broomstick.

Much more on this funny story:

In 1994, there was a ?George Bush? rodeo clown dummy | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 14, 2013)

lol@ Clowngate


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 14, 2013)

How many Nixon, Reagan and Bush masks are sold every day in America and worn at every conceivable event for decades?
This all about whitey is a racist if he dare make fun of a black person.
And it is media once again playing the race card and guilty dumb ass politically correct milk weak sissies following lock step with their agenda.
Fuck them, the rodeo clown was funny. If it was a white President none of you fucks would have said a word.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



blasphemer


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He is out of prison living in transitional housing waiting for Hillary to run for president.   He wants to make more films about the reality of islam.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

*behold your god*







sing unto the cities of judah


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 14, 2013)

I went to a rodeo once and some of the top riders were blacks and some of the clowns also.
I bet top dinero they laughed their asses off.
I remember my junior year one of the black D lineman took a #18 jersey with small pads and put white cream on his face and went to the Halloween party as a QB. We laughed our ass off and we had a losing streak my senior year and we had a hula party and the kicker dressed up like a black guy.
When will we ever learn to laugh at AND WITH each other?


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 15, 2013)

*Send in the Obama Clowns*​
August 15, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield

...

The Missouri State Fair apologized and banned the unnamed rodeo clown for life and announced that they are reviewing their contract with the Missouri Rodeo Cowboys Association. Their next contract will hopefully have an ironclad No Mocking Obama clause in place to prevent another tragedy from taking place.

The announcer has resigned as president of the Cowboys Association, even though he had yet to be caught smuggling assault rifles to Mexican drug dealers or lying about a terrorist attack on an American diplomatic facility, and may also be forced to resign as Superintendent of the Boonville School District.

The vicious monster claimed that it wasnt his voice on the tape saying hes gonna getcha, getcha! but did concede that he said, Watch out for that bull, Obama. Several news organizations are currently analyzing the tape, as if it came from a gentleman named Zapruder, to determine the voice behind the rodeo thoughtcrime.

The Kansas City Star described the bull run as borderline illegal. The U.S. Secret Service takes threats against the president seriously, its editorial said. While the president himself was in no danger here, its the kind of stupid activity that could give nuts ideas about harming the president.

...

But that was America; a strange and different country. It was not perfect, but rodeo clowns, comedians and your neighbor Bob felt free to mock the President of the United States without worrying that the heavy hand of manufactured outrage would descend on their necks.

It is hard to describe that America to a younger generation that has never lived in it and has never known anything other than the liberal morality mobs of the Obama age eager to pounce on some offense of heteronormative white privilege committed against liberal conformity.

...

Send in the Obama Clowns | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> How many Nixon, Reagan and Bush masks are sold every day in America and worn at every conceivable event for decades?
> This all about whitey is a racist if he dare make fun of a black person.
> And it is media once again playing the race card and guilty dumb ass politically correct milk weak sissies following lock step with their agenda.
> Fuck them, the rodeo clown was funny. If it was a white President none of you fucks would have said a word.



that dont matter dude 

we are talking about the chosen one here 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> lol@ Clowngate



*lol@ Clowngate*

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

update on Mark Ficken

Missouri school officials looking into rodeo clown Obama skit may lose job

BOONVILLE, Mo., Aug. 14 (UPI) -- Missouri officials say they will look into whether school district employees engaged in "offensive conduct or remarks" in a controversial state fair rodeo skit.

Missouri State Fair officials have banned a rodeo clown for life from the fair for the skit in which he wore a Barack Obama mask and taunted a bull. The state fair commission apologized Sunday for the clown's performance at the taxpayer-funded state fair in Sedalia.

Mark Ficken resigned Tuesday as president of the Missouri Rodeo Cowboy Association after fair officials fired the clown for what it called "disrespectful" treatment of the president.

Ficken, who was the public address announcer at Saturday's event, is also superintendent of the Boonville School District. He has disputed media reports he delivered lines that fair officials said were "inappropriate and disrespectful, and [did] not reflect the opinions or standards of the Missouri State Fair."

Ficken contends he only delivered the single statement, "Watch out for that bull Obama!" as a warning to the clown that the bull was approaching.

In a statement, the Boonville School District said it "will not tolerate racially inflammatory statements by its District employees" and it has taken steps to hire an outside investigator, The (St. Louis) Riverfront Times reported Wednesday.

"At the conclusion of the investigation, if it is discovered that District employees participated in the offensive conduct or remarks, then the District will take appropriate action."



Boonville, MO, school officials looking into rodeo clown Obama skit - UPI.com


----------



## theHawk (Aug 15, 2013)

Rush nails the liberals again:



> RUSH: This Missouri clown situation is so out of hand and out of proportion, and I'm gonna tell you what this is like, and I'm not gonna pull any punches.  *This is no different than those countries reacting freakishly when there were cartoons of the prophet Mohammed*.  That is exactly what this is.  It is as though *President Obama is a messiah or is a god *and this little thing that happened at the Missouri State Fair is a defamation, a denunciation, almost a religious sacrilege that took place.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Libs can't stand freedom of speech, especially about their Messiah....or perhaps we should refer to Obama as their 'Muhammed.'


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Rush nails the liberals again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spot on


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 15, 2013)

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No I did not whine when it was done to bush. Did the media have a firestorm over what happen when it was done to bush? Did people lose their job when it was done to Bush? No I don't think so.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



*Rogue Rodeo Clowns car spotted in Texas*

Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2013)

I guess letting states do what they want and what they see fit is unfashionable with the Righties again.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 15, 2013)

It's the Progressives  who can't stand freedom of speech.
True liberals love freedom of speech just like the rest of us.

We have to get the progressives out of both parties and Journalism.
The Progressives high-jacked the word liberal and they are far from the ideology of true liberals.
They are the ones who don't like freedom of any kind and are anti constitutional.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2013)

Love it!! 
Stockman invites controversial rodeo clown to Texas | The Daily Caller

Anything that makes Texas more distasteful to liberals is a good thing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Love it!!
> Stockman invites controversial rodeo clown to Texas | The Daily Caller
> 
> Anything that makes Texas more distasteful to liberals is a good thing.



the facebook support page for the clown is now over 50 thousand and still climbing 

not bad for one day 

--LOL

oops over 51 thousand 

https://www.facebook.com/supporttuffygessling


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 15, 2013)

Aren't they all rodeo clowns?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He is going to do real well on this.  Now, if he can just get that civil rights lawsuit filed over the firing, he will definitely not come out smelling like bull shit.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 15, 2013)

bodecea said:


> I guess letting states do what they want and what they see fit is unfashionable with the Righties again.



Freedom of speech is not Federal or States right to do what they want.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 15, 2013)

Weeeellllll doggies, such a big thing over something that has gone on for years, Missouri is kinda democratic in the north and republican in the south, so I guess this is a northern thang, since rodeos around here consist of Mexicans on round 55 gallon drums.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2013)

Always did love Texas!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2013)

If the clown was offered a job in Texas, why wouldn't he go to Texas?

Liberals are becoming more unhinged by the moment.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2013)

peach174 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I guess letting states do what they want and what they see fit is unfashionable with the Righties again.
> ...



Who's been arrested over this?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If the clown was offered a job in Texas, why wouldn't he go to Texas?
> 
> Liberals are becoming more unhinged by the moment.



If he goes to Texas it will give him an advantage in a lawsuit.  The case would then be a diversity case (between residents of different states) and have to be heard in federal court. Most people I know really hate having to defend a case in federal court.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the clown was offered a job in Texas, why wouldn't he go to Texas?
> ...



Lawsuit?


----------



## waltky (Aug 15, 2013)

Clownin' around...

*Texas Congressman Invites Rodeo Clown Banned for Obama Mask to Perform in His State*
_August 14, 2013 &#8211; Rep. Steve Stockman (R-Texas) has invited the rodeo clown that was banned for life from Missouri state fairs to perform in Texas&#8217;s 36th District. The unnamed man made headlines after he wore a President Barack Obama mask and asked the audience if they wanted to see Obama run down by a bull._


> &#8220;Liberals want to bronco bust dissent,&#8221; Stockman said in an e-mailed statement. &#8220;But Texans value speech, even if its speech they don&#8217;t agree with.&#8221;  Stockman said Texans would welcome such performers to their state.  &#8220;I&#8217;m sure any rodeo in Texas would be proud to have performers,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Stockman noted that the rodeo clown apparently has been ordered to get sensitivity training.  &#8220;Disagreeing with speech is one thing,&#8221; Stockman said. &#8220;Banning it and ordering citizens into reeducation classes for mocking a liberal leader is another.&#8221;  Stockman also referred to a report on NewsBusters&#8217; website that cited a 1994 rodeo where the clown used a dummy wearing a George H. W. Bush mask for his stunt.
> 
> ...



See also:

*HEAD OF MO. RODEO GROUP RESIGNS, CITES OBAMA CLOWN*
_Aug 13,`13  -- The president of the Missouri Rodeo Cowboy Association has resigned after getting flak about a State Fair event in which a rodeo clown riled up the crowd as a bull chased a masked man imitating President Barack Obama._


> An attorney for rodeo announcer Mark Ficken said Tuesday that his resignation from the group is not an acknowledgment of wrongdoing on his part but rather a protest that the association has not banned the rodeo clown from its membership.  Ficken's resignation from the rodeo group comes as he tries to hold on to his job as superintendent of the Boonville School District. The school system announced Monday that it is hiring an investigator to look into whether Ficken was involved in any "inappropriate conduct" during Saturday's bull riding event at the Missouri State Fair in Sedalia.  Missouri's elected officials have denounced the rodeo clown act as disrespectful to Obama.
> 
> The event featured a man wearing an Obama mask with an upside down broomstick attached to his backside who was positioned on the arena's dirt floor as if he were a dummy. Another clown drew cheers from the audience as he asked if they wanted to see "Obama run down by a bull" and made comments about the bull coming to get Obama.  Ficken's attorney said a rodeo clown wearing a microphone - not Ficken - orchestrated the act and made most of the comments about a bull charging after Obama.  The Missouri State Fair said Monday that it has permanently banned the clown from performing at the fair.
> 
> ...



Related:

*US state fair clown&#8217;s use of Obama mask panned*
_Tue, Aug 13, 2013 - A clown wearing a US President Barack Obama mask appeared at a Missouri State Fair rodeo over the weekend and the announcer asked the enthusiastic spectators if they wanted to see &#8220;Obama run down by a bull.&#8221;_


> The antics led the state&#8217;s second highest-ranking official, Lieutenant Governor Peter Kinder, to denounce the performance in a tweet on Sunday. He said it was &#8220;disrespectful&#8221; to the president.  &#8220;We are better than this,&#8221; the Republican tweeted.  State Fair officials said the show was &#8220;inappropriate&#8221; and &#8220;does not reflect the opinions or standards&#8221; of the fair.
> 
> Perry Beam, who was among the spectators, said &#8220;everybody screamed&#8221; and &#8220;just went wild&#8221; as the announcer talked about having the bull run down the clown with the Obama mask.  &#8220;It was at that point I began to feel a sense of fear. It was that level of enthusiasm,&#8221; Beam, a 48-year-old musician, said on Sunday, referring to the reaction from the crowd that filled the fair&#8217;s grandstand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

waltky said:


> Clownin' around...
> 
> *Texas Congressman Invites Rodeo Clown Banned for Obama Mask to Perform in His State*
> _August 14, 2013  Rep. Steve Stockman (R-Texas) has invited the rodeo clown that was banned for life from Missouri state fairs to perform in Texass 36th District. The unnamed man made headlines after he wore a President Barack Obama mask and asked the audience if they wanted to see Obama run down by a bull._
> ...



Man, the civil rights lawsuits just keep racking up for those folk.  And dear Paula Deen still has her magazine being sold at Wally World after they announced they would no longer sell her stuff.  Hypocrites, all.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the clown was offered a job in Texas, why wouldn't he go to Texas?
> ...



Was he a resident or domicillary of Missouri at the time the cause of action arose?

No diversity.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 15, 2013)

bodecea said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with getting arrested or not getting arrested.
It also has nothing to do with the State either.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2013)

It has to do with manufactured outrage over nothing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 15, 2013)

The hysterical k00ks have made this guy a celebrity.......he's set for life........because he wore a mask!!!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

Damn, this thread has reached Trayvon Martin size. Can someone please summarize, or add something useful to the conversation. How do we protect what limited 2nd  amendment rights Californians still have and still keep the Condors alive? My guess is that you would need to do something physical to the bullet itself to lessen the attraction of the big bird or animals in general. You could start by removing the damn bullet from the carcass of whatever game you kill. I assume this bird is a scavenger at times?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Damn, this thread has reached Trayvon Martin size. Can someone please summarize, or add something useful to the conversation. How do we protect what limited 2nd  amendment rights Californians still have and still keep the Condors alive? My guess is that you would need to do something physical to the bullet itself to lessen the attraction of the big bird or animals in general. You could start by removing the damn bullet from the carcass of whatever game you kill. I assume this bird is a scavenger at times?



How do you know if the bullet has been damned properly?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2013)

The whole thread can be summarized thusly...

Behead those who insult Obama.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

peach174 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It has everything to do with how many lawyers are elbowing each other out of the way to get to him first!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Damn, this thread has reached Trayvon Martin size. Can someone please summarize, or add something useful to the conversation. How do we protect what limited 2nd  amendment rights Californians still have and still keep the Condors alive? My guess is that you would need to do something physical to the bullet itself to lessen the attraction of the big bird or animals in general. You could start by removing the damn bullet from the carcass of whatever game you kill. I assume this bird is a scavenger at times?



Condors are vultures - they are scavengers at all times.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Love it!!
> Stockman invites controversial rodeo clown to Texas | The Daily Caller
> 
> Anything that makes Texas more distasteful to liberals is a good thing.



We have our own clown already (Rick Perry), so another clown coming to Texas isn't going to cause Liberals who are almost taking over the state, leave.  Too bad for you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2013)

Mertex said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!!
> ...



  STFU minority asshole.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 15, 2013)

bodecea said:


> I guess letting states do what they want and what they see fit is unfashionable with the Righties again.



^^^ Read that and see the tyrant- attitude.. I guess we should let states do what they want."  OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  Fucking commies.. Just like Bodecea.. they want total control over everything.. fucking control freaks..


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I guess letting states do what they want and what they see fit is unfashionable with the Righties again.
> ...



You folks are such cretins...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No dumb ass, states can't take away a persons constitutionally protected rights.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 16, 2013)

It is so curious how denial works, here's one of those stories MSM doesn't cover.  'A Day in the Life of the Ku Klux Klan, Uncensored'

Anthony S. Karen: A photojournalist?s unrestricted access to the Ku Klux Klan (PHOTOS).

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ull-white-crowd-goes-wild-53.html#post7686200


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2013)

Talk about being in denial the left is swimming in it. obama is not a gawd nor is he a savior, he should never be spared and protected from political attacks,  
*
BY THE WAY WHERE IS THE CHEERING CROWD AT?*

[ame=http://youtu.be/4i7TdLsi_Ok]Taunting Obama 2 - YouTube[/ame]

obama is a big eared dumbo lying piece of shit.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 16, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> It is so curious how denial works, here's one of those stories MSM doesn't cover.  'A Day in the Life of the Ku Klux Klan, Uncensored'
> 
> Anthony S. Karen: A photojournalist?s unrestricted access to the Ku Klux Klan (PHOTOS).
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ull-white-crowd-goes-wild-53.html#post7686200



omg, and you vote for the Democrats...how could you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> We have our own clown already (Rick Perry), so another clown coming to Texas isn't going to cause Liberals who are almost taking over the state, leave.  Too bad for you.



Obama's going to Texas? What for?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 16, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We have our own clown already (Rick Perry), so another clown coming to Texas isn't going to cause Liberals who are almost taking over the state, leave.  Too bad for you.
> ...



Hopefully to be booed and spat on.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 16, 2013)

I just posted this in a new thread, THIS is what you liberals are having a hand in with these "unfounded" screeching that ANYTHING to do with Obama is,  RACISM..

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wn-s-obama-mask-a-hate-crime.html#post7693522


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> You folks are such cretins...



We just can't grasp the intellectual depth that you Marxians have, huh? 

ROFL

Irony, just gotta love it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> I just posted this in a new thread, THIS is what you liberals are having a hand in with these "unfounded" screeching that ANYTHING to do with Obama is,  RACISM..
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wn-s-obama-mask-a-hate-crime.html#post7693522



To protect a dictator you must first insulate him from political attacks by making any attack against him illegal.
Hitler would be envious of obama's defenders.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2013)

midcan5 said:


> It is so curious how denial works, here's one of those stories MSM doesn't cover.  'A Day in the Life of the Ku Klux Klan, Uncensored'
> 
> Anthony S. Karen: A photojournalist?s unrestricted access to the Ku Klux Klan (PHOTOS).



It's from Slate, which most likely means it's staged - Honey Boo Boo style.

Now how about access to a day with the SPLC?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 16, 2013)

I remember when the movie "White Men Can't Jump" came out.
If a movie came out "Black Men can't" do anything that would be RAYEZIZZZZZM.
We have turned into a nation of milk weak fools.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 16, 2013)

OK to laugh my ass off at Jethro Bodine but Amos and Andy no, that is RAYEZIZZZZZM.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 16, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> OK to laugh my ass off at Jethro Bodine but Amos and Andy no, that is RAYEZIZZZZZM.



Al Jolson


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 16, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





You really are a low-life with no "don't say stupid things" filter, aren't you? One may be vehemently opposed to obama and his policies without going off the deep end - where you have apparently taken up permanent residence.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We have our own clown already (Rick Perry), so another clown coming to Texas isn't going to cause Liberals who are almost taking over the state, leave.  Too bad for you.
> ...



Wish he was, some of the dummies here could learn something from him - especially Perry!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



learn what from Obama? how to be a rude lying thug jackass?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Wish he was, some of the dummies here could learn something from him - especially Perry!



Perry doesn't know how to be a two-faced, double-talking, lying weasel?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Republican/conservatives don't need any lessons in that - they wrote the book!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2013)

obama could give lessons in being a failure.  But he'd probably fail at that too.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wish he was, some of the dummies here could learn something from him - especially Perry!
> ...



Yeah, you're right, Perry already knows all that!  I'm sure the good stuff Obama would be able to teach him wouldn't stick with Perry!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama could give lessons in being a failure.  But he'd probably fail at that too.



What has he failed at?  Oops, I forgot, he's failed to make the Republican Congress more responsible.  You're right about that, but, it's not like he hasn't tried!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Yeah, you're right, Perry already knows all that!  I'm sure the good stuff Obama would be able to teach him wouldn't stick with Perry!



You mean how to stick his nose in the air and spend a billion dollars to have his dog airlifted to his vacation?


----------



## hortysir (Aug 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama could give lessons in being a failure.  But he'd probably fail at that too.
> ...



ACA and OBL

Can you name any other signature items?
Working on 6yrs, now, remember


----------



## Camp (Aug 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



He put a stop to those boxes with the bodies of dead soldiers coming back from Iraq and greatly reduced the cost of purchasing artificial limbs at the VA.
How's that for a starter?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 16, 2013)

Camp said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



He closed off the house that we the people PAY FOR from tours..how unbelievable it that?
but he and they wifey seems to be able to scrounge up enough for a vacation every other month


----------



## hortysir (Aug 16, 2013)

Camp said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The first part of your statement was part of an already pre-arranged timeline....you DO know that right?

The second part needs a link


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 16, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
and if it weren't for the fact that it's just not true, lol.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 16, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama could give lessons in being a failure. But he'd probably fail at that too.


 
Only because lefties have a cogenital defect which renders them immune to learning.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama could give lessons in being a failure. But he'd probably fail at that too.
> ...



"Cogenital" huh?
Yeah I guess that would get in the way...


----------



## Camp (Aug 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



The pre-arranged timeline was a hoped for date that had not been negociated for with the Irag gov. In addition, there is no way to know how a Pres. McCain would have carried out the war and how it would effect a timeline. The timeline was not firm. You just don't want to give Obama credit for ending the war, but the war ended under his watch.
Do you really need a link to tell you that the number of amputee's coming out of Afganistan is only a small fraction of what was coming out of Iraq. Really? Did you pay that little attentiont to the casualties during the Iraq war not to notice the huge numbers of amputee's filling our VA hospitals?  How about if you look for a link, or if you like, continue to play your silly game. Ofcourse you have the option of staying stupid or pretending to be stupid. Whatever your choice, I'm not interested in the nonsense that seems to be your trademark here. 
When your done with that, look for a link about the amazing reduction in successful border crossing on our southern border and the huge number of deportations.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Always did love Texas!



Always smelled funny to me.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2013)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Only on a brief subject with use of tighty whities.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I have to get me an Obama mask. Maybe I can trick someone into flying me to Martha's Vineyard!
> ...



What's Martha's last name so I can look it up?


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 20, 2013)

*Rep. Steve Stockman invites Obama rodeo clown to Texas. Why?*

Obama rodeo clown is already banned for life from the Missouri State Fair. Now the NAACP wants an investigation into whether his actions were 'inciting violence' against the president. Rep. Steve Stockman of Texas says 'liberals want to bronco bust dissent.'

By Peter Grier, Staff writer / August 15, 2013 






Rep. Steve Stockman (R) of Texas has invited the rodeo clown who performed wearing a mask of President Obama at the Missouri State Fair to appear at an event in the Lone Star State.

...

Rep. Steve Stockman invites Obama rodeo clown to Texas. Why? - CSMonitor.com


----------

